# GT Forumstreffen 2007?



## oldman (6. Juni 2007)

moin,

wollte mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob Interesse an einem Forumstreffen 2007 bestünde?
Die Meetings 2005 und 2006 waren ja recht spassig, wenn auch personell extrem unterbesetzt; soll heissen zuerst haben mindestens 20 Mann sehr laut hier geschrien und am Ende saßen 5 Männeken um's Feuer... 

Was die Orga eines eventuell stattfindenden Treffens angeht: soweit mir bekannt, wird wohl keiner der 2005er/2006er Mitorganisatoren dieses Jahr Zeit haben sich um irgendwas zu kümmern.

Falls sich einer erbarmen sollte: so ein Treffen sollte möglichst zentral in D stattfinden, damit die Anreise nicht allzu brutal ist.

So, bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte jetzt ausgeht.
so long


----------



## korat (6. Juni 2007)

eine großartige idee!
also zentral in deutschland? was läge da näher als hamburg?
schaut mal, hier sind schon 5, die auf jeden fall dabei sind, und ich wette, daß mindestens nochmal soviele allein hier oben dazukommen werden.
hier ist das tor zur GT-welt, alle rahmen sind hier angelandet, ob aus usa oder fernost.
wir haben hier wälder und wunderschöne trails. im sommer können wir an der elbe grillen und problemlos am strand pennen, während die aluminiumfrachter einlaufen, tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.
und wir haben das singlespeed-geprüfte orga-team von rock im park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. Juni 2007)

Harz?
Sauerland?
Spessart?
EDIT:
Rhön?
Lahntal?

Aber erst nach dem 19.08. (Schulferien - nein, nicht ich). Wird vermutlich im Sommer eh etwas schwer zu koordinieren, da Haupturlaubszeit.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2007)

BERLIN!!!!!!!!!






war nur ein versuch........

da ich als klassischer berliner keinen führerschein besitze,wäre eine  nicht so weit entfernte anreise mit der bahn,sehr angenehm für mich.

das soll heissen das ich an einem solchen treffen gerne teilnehmen würde.


----------



## zaskar76 (6. Juni 2007)

korat schrieb:


> also zentral in deutschland? was läge da näher als hamburg?


Flensburg?


----------



## GTdanni (6. Juni 2007)

Ich biete hier erneut Bad Dürrenberg an. (ca 25Km von Leipzig weg) 

Cu Danni


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juni 2007)

Ein GT-Hamburg-Treffen (natürlich offen für alle) wäre doch nett...


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2007)

im park


----------



## kingmoe (7. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube, wir sollten mal eine GT-Deutschlandkarte anlegen, wo jeder hier einen Punkt draufsetzt, wo er daheim ist  

Wir könnten doch auch ein GT-Nord- und GT-Süd-Treffen machen. Bevor wieder zu einem zentral gelegenen nur 4 Leute anreisen, hätte man da evtl. jeweils mehr Besucher?!

Gut, wir haben da leicht reden, allein in HH würden wahrscheinlich schon 10 GT-Biker zusammenkommen.

Hm, GT-Nord-Treffen in HH mit entspannter Ausfahrt und Elbstrand-Grillen?! 
Kiezbesuch ist natürlich auch möglich, wenn gewünscht.
Anfang Juli ginge es bei mir wohl noch, später wird´s schwierig.


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2007)

Also Hamburg wäre klasse.


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir sollten mal eine GT-Deutschlandkarte anlegen, wo jeder hier einen Punkt draufsetzt, wo er daheim ist


*
Die IBC-GT-USERKARTE bei Frappr.com
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (7. Juni 2007)

Hamburg, Hamburg, Hamburg... 

Manni kann allerdings nicht mehr ab dem 03.09.07,  da wir dann auf Urlaub sind. Und jetzt weilt er in Frankreich, daher schreibe ich für ihn!

Daggi


----------



## Muckelchen (7. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Also Hamburg wäre klasse.


----------



## Davidbelize (7. Juni 2007)

bei hamburg wär ich auch dabei.

fahre aber am 17 juli in die toscana,dass heisst davor wäre cool.


----------



## cleiende (7. Juni 2007)

So, habe mich mal anonym eingetragen. Bad Dürrenberg ist auch nicht schlecht, Kyffhäuser ist in der Nähe, also Mittelgebirge vorhanden.
Ausserdem sollten ja auch mal mindestens eine Tagestour (siehe 05er Treffen Thread) rausspringen und eine Halbtagestour bevor alle wieder heimreiten.

Wie Oldman schrieb: Einer muss das Heft in die Hand nehmen. Sonst wird das nix. Und es muss klar sein was angedacht ist. Überspitzt gesagt: Nicht jeder fährt für 2 Touren zu 25km durch halb Deutschland.

Ein geeignetes Vorgehen wäre z.B.
1. Schritt: Festlegen von 3 geeigneten Orten und drei Terminen
2. Schritt: Abstimmung über Ort (die Abstimmenden bekunden damit auch Ihr Interesse)
3. Schritt: Abstimmung zum Termin
4. Schritt: Anmeldung

Ich hatte 05 organisiert, jetzt müssen andere ran.


----------



## tomasius (7. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht könnten wir ein mögliches GT Treffen ja auch mit einem kleinen Marathon in Daun/ Eifel verbinden. Sozusagen als inoffizielles "Team GT".  






http://www.vulkanbike.de/

Ein Zaskar und ein Pantera sind für die 85km Strecke bereits angemeldet.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir ein mögliches GT Treffen ja auch mit einem kleinen Marathon in Daun/ Eifel verbinden. Sozusagen als inoffizielles "Team GT".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das fände ich grundsätzlich ein gute sache und bei 38 / 60 / 85km sollte auch für jeden was dabei sein !

ich habe grundsätzlich auch interesse an einem treffen und wäre auch bereit mich dafür eine weile ins auto zu setzen - allerdings sollten dann auch ein paar leute SICHER   kommen !und nicht wie die letzten beiden jahre 2 tage vor dem treffen absagen. 
sonst fahre ich lieber gleich mit oldman und cleinende in den taunus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (7. Juni 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir ein mögliches GT Treffen ja auch mit einem kleinen Marathon in Daun/ Eifel verbinden. Sozusagen als inoffizielles "Team GT".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finde die Idee mit unseren GTs an einem Rennen teilzunehmen ja grundsätzlich ganz nett, aber das reizvolle an einem reinen GT Treffen ist ja die Tatsache, dass sich eben die Truppe versammelt, die hier 365 Tage im Jahr postet.
Es sollte möglich sein mit der bunten Truppe in einem biketechnisch interessanten, reizvollen und anspruchsvollen Revier eine schöne Tour zu fahren (z.B. die grosse Taunusrunde 2005 und die Pfalzfahrt 2006).
Diejenigen, die diese Touren gefahren haben, waren ausnahmslos begeistert, auch wenn einem dabei sogar das Carbon GT wortwörtlich unterm Hintern zerbröselt ist.

Also, ich fahre gerne ein paar hundert km um die GT TRuppe zu treffen, aber es muss etwas mehr sein als Grillen, Bier und Besichtigung von jungfräulichen GTs. Die Dinger gehören in freier Wildbahn getreten!
Ausserdem sind einige von uns beruflich und familiär extremst eingebunden, d.h. wenn wir schon mal ein komplettes Wochenende inklusive langer Anfahrt für ein derartiges Treffen nutzen, muss was dabei rauskommen.
Sonst kann man es wirklich auf eine private Rundfahrt reduzieren und 3-4 Mann fahren eine anspruchsvolle Taunusrunde (versus, bin dabei).

Wie cleiende schon sagte, eienr muss sich halt der Sache annehmen und die Location vorschlagen, sich um den Campingplatz und die Streckenplanung kümmern. Von alleine passiert nichts. 
Ich war u.a. 2005 eingebunden und 2006 auch beteiligt, dieses Jahr habe ich keine Kapzitäten dafür.
so long


----------



## cleiende (7. Juni 2007)

Schließe mich explizit Oldman an. Ein Job mit Reisetätigkeit um den Globus, Familie mit arbeitender Frau und drei Kinder daheim - da muss sich die Reise lohnen. So einfach bekomme ich das nämlich nicht abgesegnet!

Also, einer von Euch muss es anpacken, meine Kapazitäten sind nämlich derzeit auch begrenzt. Schaut Euch den 05er Treffens-Thread an, das ist Eure Steilvorlage. Klick. Haut rein.


----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2007)

Zurück aus dem urlaub  Bin mit meiner Frau dabei. Biete gern das Weserbergland/Solling/Reinhardswald als Revier an. 

Zentraler als dort geht es wohl kaum in Deutschland


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zurück aus dem urlaub  Bin mit meiner Frau dabei. Biete gern das Weserbergland/Solling/Reinhardswald als Revier an.
> 
> Zentraler als dort geht es wohl kaum in Deutschland



Ja, gar nicht mal schlecht. Wenn, dann sollte es aber entweder sehr zügig losgehen oder erst wieder Ende September.....


----------



## Kruko (12. Juni 2007)

Dann schlage ich mal den Termin 17.08-19.08 oder 31.08-02.09 vor. Ansonsten muss meine Süße arbeiten 

Bad Karlshafen hat z.B. einen sehr schönen und guten Campingplatz.

Was haltet Ihr davon eine kleine Anmeldegebühr einzusammeln?

So wäre vielleicht gewährleistet, dass nicht kurz vorher abgesagt wird bzw. noch nicht mal abgesagt wird.

Wir sind gerne bereit einiges vorzubereiten, da wir Urlaubs technisch durch sind  Wir müssten dann nur wissen wie lang die Tour bzw. Touren sein sollten.


----------



## Muckelchen (12. Juni 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal den Termin 17.08-19.08 oder 31.08-02.09 vor. Ansonsten muss meine Süße arbeiten
> 
> Bad Karlshafen hat z.B. einen sehr schönen und guten Campingplatz.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Am 19.08. sind die HEW Cyclassics in Hamburg, da werden wohl Manni, Kingmoe, ich und Cleiende (meine mal sowas gelesen zu haben ) teilnehmen. 
Wie wäre es den schon im Juli, sonst eher September?!

Gruß Muckelchen


----------



## cleiende (12. Juni 2007)

Nee, cleiende fährt da nicht in HH. Das ist das letzte Ferienwochende in Hessen und den supertollen Rückreiseverkehr am Sonntagnachmittag nach Süden brauche ich echt nicht.


----------



## Kruko (12. Juni 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Am 19.08. sind die HEW Cyclassics in Hamburg, da werden wohl Manni, Kingmoe, ich und Cleiende (meine mal sowas gelesen zu haben ) teilnehmen.
> Wie wäre es den schon im Juli, sonst eher September?!
> ...



Sorry ich vergas  Ich war auch erst am überlegen ob ich hoch fahren sollte. Ich will eigentlich am 19.8. auch auf einen Bike-Marathon. 

Also fällt das Datum raus. Vor dem 19.8 fällt wohl raus, da dort schon viele Schulferien haben. Ansonsten ginge auch 03.08-05.08 bzw. 20.07-22.07 oder 14.09-16.09. Falls keine Termine passen, so bin ich halt allein. Schlagt dann einfach auch ein paar Termine vor


----------



## oldman (12. Juni 2007)

moin,
September ist gut, da ist der ganze Urlaubstanz vorbei und man kann halbwegs flott auf der Autobahn vorankommen.
weitermachen.


----------



## Muckelchen (12. Juni 2007)

@ Cleiende

Dann habe ich mich da wohl vertan, bzw. was verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. Juni 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Am 19.08. sind die HEW Cyclassics in Hamburg, da werden wohl Manni, Kingmoe, ich und Cleiende (meine mal sowas gelesen zu haben ) teilnehmen.
> Wie wäre es den schon im Juli, sonst eher September?!
> ...



Bin bei den Cyclassics raus, da ich zu einer Hochzeit muss


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2007)

Also falls Interesse an der Region Nordhessen/ Weserbergland besteht, wäre das z. B. ein geeigneter Campingplatz

http://www.campingplatz-bad-karlshafen.de/

Desweiteren gibt es viele Wanderwege, auf denen man diverse Touren unterschiedlicher Länge planen kann. Höhlen gibt es zwar keine, dafür aber Märchenschlösser 

http://www.sababurg.de/


Der Reinhardswald hat außerdem viele Bachläufe. Heißt es gibt viele kleine Täler, so dass man auch ein paar Höhenmeter macht.

Ansonsten macht andere Vorschläge. Bin auch gerne bereit zu fahren. HH oder  Rhein-Main sind für mich auch kein Problem.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Juni 2007)

Nach der heutigen Diagnose (Tibiafraktur, Kreuzbänder, Aussenband und Kapseldehnung sowie Innenbandanriss und Bluterguss im rechten Knie) wäre ich für ein Treffen nach den Cyclassics oder noch lieber Ende September.

Wir sollten es zumindest versuchen, uns zu treffen. Ich finde ja Heinis Vorschlag ganz gut (Weserbergland), und eine kleine Pension wirds da wohl auch geben (aus dem Zeltalter bin ich raus..).


----------



## Kruko (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Manni,

von meiner Seite erst mal gute Besserung.

klar gibt es hier auch Pensionen und das auch für schmales Geld. Stehe gegebenen falls für diesen Fall auch gerne beratend zur Verfügung. Die Preise liegen so um die 40 Euro pro Nacht inkl. Frühstück


----------



## kingmoe (15. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Nach der heutigen Diagnose (Tibiafraktur, Kreuzbänder, Aussenband und Kapseldehnung sowie Innenbandanriss und Bluterguss im rechten Knie) wäre ich für ein Treffen nach den Cyclassics oder noch lieber Ende September.



 Was hast du gemacht?
Schnelle Genesung, so´n Mist


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2007)

ICH WÜNSHE AUCH GUTE BESSERUNG.  

treffen im september wäre dufte,da hab ich dann meinen familienurlaub hinter mir.


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2007)

mensch manni,

ich dachte schon es wäre nicht so schlimm nachdem du nix mehr zu den folgen des unfalls geschrieben hast. shit - GUTE BESSERUNG ! ! !


----------



## Manni1599 (16. Juni 2007)

Moin,

ok, einmal die Geschichte:
Unsere Firma sponsort einmal im Jahr ein Trainingslager für die Radsportgruppe (Rennrad) in Südfrankreich. Auf dem Weg dorthin , an der ersten Mautbezahlstation in Frankreich wollte ich mit Karte zahen (unbesetzte Durchfahrt). Die Kartenzahlung funktionierte leider nicht, ich also über 5 Spuren zum nächsten Kassenhäuschen und gefragt was zu tun ist. Die (wirklich) nette Frau sagte, hol dein Auto hierher, das geht auch so. Auf dem Rückweg zu meinem Auto merkte dann auch ein Holländer, das die Kartenzahlung nicht funktioniert. Als ich ca. 5 m hinter seinem Auto durchgehen wollte, hat er den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt und mich mit Vollgas über den Haufen gefahren. War wie im Kino. Leider war ich der unfreiwillige Hauptdarsteller. Aber, wie es leider (fast) immer so ist (zumindest bei mir) ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz. Weiter nach Leon. Nach der Ankunft auch gleich zum Arzt, der konnte leider nichts feststellen, nur das mein Knie etwas geschwollen war. Zwei Tage geschont, dann aufs Rad (ging wunderbar, nur kein Wiegetrit, dann tat's höllisch weh...) und auch in den Pyrenäen noch schön rumgefahren. Wieder zu Hause, gleich Montag zu meinem Arzt, der hat mich dann zum Kernspin geschickt. Der frühestmöglichen Termin war dann Donnerstag, der Rest ist ja bekannt...........


ABER BIS ZUM GT TREFFEN BIN ICH WIEDER FIT!!!!   
Auch die Cyclassics sollten kein Problem sein, auch wenn ich sie vermutlich nicht gewinnen kann 

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## Kruko (16. Juni 2007)

Horror!!!

da sag ich nur: Gebt acht auf gelbe Kennzeichen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Manni,

gute Besserung udn ich wusst ja schon immer: die GT´ler sind die härtesten!

Erhol dich gut!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juni 2007)

Chapeau - chapeau - würde da der Franzose sagen . 

Auch von mir Gute Besserung.


----------



## Backfisch (19. Juni 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Auf dem Rückweg zu meinem Auto merkte dann auch ein Holländer, das die Kartenzahlung nicht funktioniert. Als ich ca. 5 m hinter seinem Auto durchgehen wollte, hat er den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt und mich mit Vollgas über den Haufen gefahren.



Ui!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Boramaniac (20. Juni 2007)

Hi @ all,

da ich ein ziemlich neuer Besitzer eines GT bin, wäre ich auch an einem Treffen interessiert. 
Alles was von der Ostsee bis Berlin/Harz/Ruhrpott geht, bin ich dabei... Hamburg sowieso  

Gerne kann ich auch jemanden aus dem Norden mitnehmen. Hab' noch einen Platz neben mir 
frei und im Heck passen bis zu 6 Räder rein... Dann kann man sich die Kosten teilen...

Gruß Boramaniac


----------



## Kruko (20. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit meinem Vorschlag Weserbergland aus?? Bis auf Manni hat sich noch keiner weiter geäußert. 

Ich bin auch gerne bereit entsprechendes zu organisieren (Touren, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc.) bzw in die Hand zu nehmen. Der September kommt schneller als man denkt. 

Wenn erst mal Urlaub bei Euch angesagt ist, brauchen wir nichts mehr entscheiden. 

Ich denke nachdem wir einen Ort gefunden haben können wir über einen exakten Termin sprechen.


----------



## korat (21. Juni 2007)

mönsch manni, auch von mir alles gute für die genesung!
hab selber heute die fäden aus meiner nagelneuen kopfplatzwunde rausziehen lassen, nach einer reihe von dämlichen stürzen.
ich finde, jetzt verletzt sich für dieses jahr niemand mehr und es wird einfach nur gefahren. immer alle helm aufsetzen bitte! (daß ich das mal sagen würde...)

aber zum treffen:
grundsätzlich finde ich die idee sehr schön, aber ich kenne mindestens 2 hamburger mit begrenzter mobilität verschiedener ursache, und anderswo mag das ähnlich aussehen. nein, ich schlage jetzt nicht ein dezentralisiertes treffen mit videochat vor oder so, aber ich werfe mal dies hier in den raum:
http://schlaflosimsattel.de/
ich wollte da eigentlich mit dem einen oder anderen marin hin, aber ich würde auch mit meinem GT kommen, falls es ein oder mehrere GTeams geben sollte.

nur so als anregung, ich weiß, daß es am thema vorbei geht, und vielleicht ist mein kopf auch noch nicht ganz klar...

die andere geschichte: fahrgemeinschaften. bei mir ist der sommer schon recht vollgepackt, aber bei einer unkomplizierten anreise wär schon noch ein wochenende drin. wer im norden hat denn kapazitäten hierfür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (21. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ gt-heini
Dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an 
Würde Dir auch bei der Planung helfen. Soweit ich das von Hamburg aus kann.

@ korat
SIS ist sicher eine spannende Angelegenheit, aber etwas kurzfristig.
Für die von Dir erwähnten Kapazitäten mit begrenzter mobilität (ich denke mal Du und der König) könnte ich einen VW T5 Transporter (3 Sitzplätze) anbieten.


----------



## kingmoe (21. Juni 2007)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> @ korat
> Für die von Dir erwähnten Kapazitäten mit begrenzter mobilität (ich denke mal Du und der König) könnte ich einen VW T5 Transporter (3 Sitzplätze) anbieten.



Ich bin raus, deshalb halte ich mich hier auch so bedeckt. Da ist gerade unser 2. Baby da, da kann ich hier nicht weg.



gt-heini schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit meinem Vorschlag Weserbergland aus?? Bis auf Manni hat sich noch keiner weiter geäußert.
> 
> Ich bin auch gerne bereit entsprechendes zu organisieren (Touren, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc.) bzw in die Hand zu nehmen. Der September kommt schneller als man denkt.



Tipp an alle anderen: Wenn jemand sagt, er organisiert auch Touren und Betten/Zeltplatz: Das sollte man annehmen  



korat schrieb:


> hab selber heute die fäden aus meiner nagelneuen kopfplatzwunde rausziehen lassen, nach einer reihe von dämlichen stürzen.



Wenn für jemanden ein Fully ein Sicherheitsplus ist, dann für dich!  
Was machst du momentan denn immer?!?


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, deshalb halte ich mich hier auch so bedeckt. Da ist gerade unser 2. Baby da, da kann ich hier nicht weg.



Hi, da kann man ja nur gratulieren!! Hauptsache ist, es sind alle wohl auf und es werden nicht zu viele schlaflose Nächte!!


----------



## korat (22. Juni 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wenn für jemanden ein Fully ein Sicherheitsplus ist, dann für dich!



wenn man damit den gegenverkehr auf radwegen beeindrucken kann? ich bräuchte eher einen räumpanzer mit kurbelantrieb, oder so ein gestänge wie an den SUVs vorne dran ist.


weserbergland, das gefällt mir. meine katze stammt aus porta westfalica.
dafür! wenn mich das infix "berg" auch noch ein wenig irritiert. es scheint aber auch gemäßigtere strecken zu geben:


----------



## kingmoe (22. Juni 2007)

korat schrieb:


> wenn man damit den gegenverkehr auf radwegen beeindrucken kann? ich bräuchte eher einen räumpanzer mit kurbelantrieb, oder so ein gestänge wie an den SUVs vorne dran ist.



Na, da haben wir doch wieder ein neues Projekt!


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

Hat einer noch Gegenvorschläge, da mein Vorschlag ja nicht gerade auf Begeisterung stößt???


----------



## mountymaus (3. Juli 2007)

Ein hallo noch mal an alle, die sich für ein Forumstreffen interessieren. 
Ich finde es eigentlich schade, dass hier im Forum soooo viele nette Menschen  sind aber so wenig Resonanz,
was das Treffen angeht da ist. Lasst doch mal was von Euch lesen, damit wir dann in aller Ruhe  können, wenn es denn dann doch noch zu einem Treffen kommt.


----------



## oldman (3. Juli 2007)

moin,
weserbergland ist für mich okay.
in diesem sinne


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juli 2007)

weserbergland ist ok.

but not in august.


----------



## cleiende (3. Juli 2007)

Weserbergland oder Bad Dürrenberg: Beides in Ordnung
Termin: Sept



oldman schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre gerne ein paar hundert km um die GT TRuppe zu treffen, aber es muss etwas mehr sein als Grillen, Bier und Besichtigung von jungfräulichen GTs. Die Dinger gehören in freier Wildbahn getreten!
> Ausserdem sind einige von uns beruflich und familiär extremst eingebunden, d.h. wenn wir schon mal ein komplettes Wochenende inklusive langer Anfahrt für ein derartiges Treffen nutzen, muss was dabei rauskommen.
> Sonst kann man es wirklich auf eine private Rundfahrt reduzieren und 3-4 Mann fahren eine anspruchsvolle Taunusrunde (versus, bin dabei).
> 
> ...



In diesem Sinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Juli 2007)

für mich auch !
ich bin vom 13.07. - 05.08. im urlaub.


----------



## Muckelchen (4. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Weserbergland oder Bad Dürrenberg: Beides in Ordnung
> Termin: Sept
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boramaniac (4. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Weserbergland oder Bad Dürrenberg: Beides in Ordnung
> Termin: Sept



wäre bei mir auch drin...


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juli 2007)

Erst mal hallo an alle, die sich dann doch überwunden haben zu schreiben wo das Treffen stattfinden könnte. 
Wir haben uns mit GTdanni in Verbindung gesetzt und es ist dabei herausgekommen, das Treffen in diesem Jahr im Weserbergland steigen zu lassen. 
Nun müssen wir (gt-heini/ mountymaus) uns nur noch Gedanken über einen Termin machen. Da wir als Organisatoren am 08.09. nicht da sind , bleiben folgende Termine zur Auswahl.
Folgende Termine sind für September möglich: 31.8.-02.09, 14.9.-16.9, 21.9-23.9, 28.9-30.9. Wir haben uns dabei gedacht, Anreise ab Freitag Nachmittag bis Sonntag open end. Wir sollten das Treffen an einem Termin steigen lassen, wo die größte Resonanz ist. Bitte schreibt im Forum oder eine PN zwecks Datumswunsch.
Wenn Ihr Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sucht, stehen wir Euch gern zur Verfügung, Adressen für Hotels bzw. einen Campingplatz.
Euer Anhang ist hier im Weserbergland natürlich auch herzlich willkommen (wenn Ihr das selber wollt ) und ein Besuch in der Therme für "NICHTRADELNDE" möglich.
Bitte gebt uns noch bescheid, mit wie vielen Personen Ihr anreist.

Wir würden uns dann auch noch sehr freuen , wenn Ihr uns mal in etwa über Streckenlängen die Ihr fahren wollt informiert.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Juli 2007)

14.9-16.9 

würd mir ein zimmer teilen oder camping.


----------



## tomasius (9. Juli 2007)

Habe auch Interesse. Bei den Terminen muss ich nochmal überlegen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## cleiende (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
14.-16.9. unter Vorbehalt (bin noch gemeldet für das Nürnberger Altstadt-Rennen)
21.-23.9. ginge definitiv
Wie immer gilt: Brauche noch den Urlaubsschein von daheim, dienstliche Ereignisse kann ich nur bedingt beeinflussen.
Strecken: 70-100km/max 2500hm für einen ganzen Tag


----------



## oldman (9. Juli 2007)

moin,

14.-16.09. bedingt möglich
21.-23.09. geht

Strecke ist mir egal, Hauptsache nicht zu kurz und NICHT flach, soll heissen mindestens 60-70km und ein paar Meter hoch und runter.
Unterbringung im Zelt passt, solange das Auto mit dem Bike neben meinem Zelt stehen darf.
gruss


----------



## versus (9. Juli 2007)

grundsätzlich sind bei mir folgende termine noch nicht verplant:
21.9-23.9, 28.9-30.9.
allerdings bin ich ab september in zürich ansässig und werde gerade einen neuen job angefangen haben. 
will heissen: 700km bis ins zielgebiet und noch nicht so ganz klare äussere umstände (von wegen holy weekend...).

bringt euch jetzt auch nicht wirklich viel weiter, gelle ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (9. Juli 2007)

@versus: Das stimmt wohl. Naja, wollen mal sehen, wie Du Dich dann letzten Endes entscheidest. Es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Juli 2007)

Grüss Gott!


Ich wäre heuer wieder mitdabei!

Um wieder ein paar gute GT Freunde zu treffen ist mir keine Anreise zu weit!:daumen

>Was den Termin angeht gehts bei mir so oder so.Ende September wäre ideal.

Ich würde gerne zelten.Es gibt nicht schöneres als abends 'zam schön gemütlich am Lagerfeuer zu sitzen und über Gt's zu plaudern!
>Ne Pension ect wäre selbstverständlich auch mitdrin,kein Problem.

>Lohnt es sich zusätzlich mein "schweres" Gerät (IT1)  mitzunehmen?

Ps:Super Jungs,ich freue mich schon!!


Grüsse Rafael


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte ja als Newb auch ein bisschen Bock auf so ein abgefahrenes Treffen. Aber ich hab leider üüüberhaupt noch keine Ahnung wie ich arbeiten muss - also kann ich an dem sich findenden Termin... Oder nicht... 
Was die Touren anbelangt, hoffe ich, es wird nicht zu hart, da meine Kondi aufgrund meines Arbeitpensums momentan eher unterirdisch ist... Unterbringung ist mir zweitrangig.


----------



## Muckelchen (10. Juli 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> Unterbringung im Zelt passt, solange das Auto mit dem Bike neben meinem Zelt stehen darf.



Moin Moin!

Bin da sehr flexibel, ausser an diesem Wochenende 14.09. - 16.09. Da geht nix!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2007)

Terminlich steht derzeit nichts im Wege. Weserbergland/ Bad Karlshafen wären 
von mir 420 km entfernt. Also auch im fahrbaren Bereich. Müßte dann nur einen 
halben Tag Urlaub nehmen, wenn ich Fr. anreisen sollte. 
Ich könnte jemanden + Bike aus dem bereich HH mitnehmen. Das wäre kein Problem.

Was ist denn wie geplant? Radtouren? Grillabend?  
Nicht, dass da alle mit RR angerückt kommen, um Meilen abzuspulen... Dann kann 
ich auch getrost @ home bleiben...


----------



## micki260 (10. Juli 2007)

21-23.09 ,  halte ich mal frei.  

Da hier ja einige aus HH kommen würde ich natürlich das Angebot machen 
gerne jemanden mit Sack und Pack mitzunehmen. 

Ich wurde auch mal wieder gerne mit son paar alte Zeltstangen Kämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juli 2007)

Na, dann sage ich auch mal zu für das Wochenende 21.-23.09.

Ich werde wohl (hoffentlich) mit Daggi anreisen, eine Pension wäre uns sehr lieb.

Ich freue mich sehr auf euch!


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2007)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich könnte jemanden + Bike aus dem bereich HH mitnehmen. Das wäre kein Problem.





micki260 schrieb:


> Da hier ja einige aus HH kommen würde ich natürlich das Angebot machen gerne jemanden mit Sack und Pack mitzunehmen.



... dann sind wir ja schon 2


----------



## hoeckle (10. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Weserbergland oder Bad Dürrenberg: Beides in Ordnung
> Termin: Sept
> 
> 
> ...




ebenfalls


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Juli 2007)

na da könnte vielleicht einer der hamburger mich,in hannover oder  braunschweig vom bahnhof aus, mitnehmen.    


bin dann auch dabei 21-23.09ten


----------



## Boramaniac (10. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na da könnte vielleicht einer der hamburger mich,in hannover oder  braunschweig vom bahnhof aus, mitnehmen.
> 
> 
> bin dann auch dabei 21-23.09ten



... dann muß ich ja bis Hannover alleine fahren  
aber was tut man nicht alles...


----------



## korat (10. Juli 2007)

vielleicht würde ich mit dir fahren.
allerdings mag ich mich mit dem termin noch nicht festlegen, ich bin einfach kein terminplaner und irgendwas schreckliches kommt bestimmt wieder dazwischen.
außerdem sind mir ein paar punkte noch nicht ganz klar: auf wieviel tagesetappen sollen denn die 100km verteilt werden? bzw. wie ist das mit dem alternativen thermenbesuch?


----------



## mountymaus (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle!!
Wir haben uns gedacht, am Freitag Abend, wenn schon genug angereist sind schon mal ein wenig über dies und jenes beim gemütlichen Grillen zu plaudern. 
Am Samstag ist dann eine Mountainbiketour von ca. 60-80km und ca. 1500hm geplant. Bei genügend Resonanz, könnte auch zusätzlich eine zweite kürzere Strecke gefahren werden. Für Samstag Abend ist dann ein weiteres gemütliches Beisammensein angedacht. 
Wenn mehrere auf dem Campingplatz übernachten möchten, bietet dieser sich dann natürlich auch gleich als Grillplatz, an der Weser gelegen an. 
Ansonsten müsste man einen anderen Grillplatz mieten und das würde mit Sicherheit mehr kosten.
Hotel- bzw. Pensionskosten pro Nase ca. 20-45.
Falls für Sonntag noch Interesse besteht, ist es natürlich auch möglich noch eine Runde zum "Ausnüchtern" zu drehen Angedacht sind ca. 20-30km.
Bitte gebt nach möglichkeit noch die Personenzahl, Camping oder Hotel/Pension und welche Streckenlängen interessieren an.


----------



## salzbrezel (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihrs!

Ich würde gerne Samstag zu euch stoßen und die Tour mit euch machen. Freitags bin ich leider universitär lange eingebunden, sonst würde es gehen und ich könnte sogar David aus BS mitnehmen, aber leider...

Gruß...


----------



## Boramaniac (11. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Bitte gebt nach möglichkeit noch die Personenzahl, Camping oder Hotel/Pension und welche Streckenlängen interessieren an.



Anreise: Freitag Abend
Person: 1
Unterkunft: günstige Pension (zur Not im Auto auf'm Zeltplatz)
Streckenlänge: Tagestrip bis 80 km


----------



## Kruko (11. Juli 2007)

An alle, die es vorziehen in einer Pension oder im Hotel zu übernachten.

Karlshafen liegt direkt am Weserradweg. Alle Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind daher fahrradfreundlich eingestellt. Wenn jemand die Adressen von Hotels, Pensionen oder Ferienwohnungen haben möchte, so soll dieser einfach eine PN mit der Adresse an mountymaus oder mich schicken. Zimmer werden wir selber nicht reservieren. Bitte seid uns in diesem Fall nicht böse. Beratend stehen wir Euch gerne bei Seite. Interessant ist für uns die Anzahl der Leute die das Zelten vorziehen. So können wir auf dem Campingplatz einen entsprechenden Platz klarmachen wo wir dann auch etwas ungestört sind. Falls niemand zelten will, so müssten wir eine andere Grillgelegenheit organisieren.

Die Samstag-Tour wird ca. 70 - 80 km betragen. Ich werde versuchen diese Strecke durch den Solling so schnell es geht einmal abzufahren um dann nähere Informationen hier reinzustellen. Bei Interesse kann diese Strecke für die nicht ganz so konditionsstarken auf ca. 20 - 30 km gekürzt werden.

Für Sontag ist bei Interesse noch eine kleine Ausfahrt durch den Reinhardswald geplant, welche in etwa 20 - 30 km betragen kann.

Wir würden uns freuen, Euch in Karlshafen begrüßen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (11. Juli 2007)

moin,

1 Mann mit Bike(s)

Brauche Zeltplatz und Autostellplatz.

Bis dann
oldman


----------



## mountymaus (11. Juli 2007)

Noch mal hi @ all "NICHTRADELNDE" bzw. an alle Anhänge der "RADELNDEN".

Wenn jemand während des Treffens in die Therme möchte, kann er/sie sich diese unter

http://www.kristall-weserbergland-therme.de/index.jsp

anschauen.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Juli 2007)

auch 1 mann und 1 bike sowie zeltplatz und bahnanreise.

wenns hier jemanden mit grösserem zelt gibt hätte ich interesse an einer unterkunft.
dann brauch ich nicht noch ein zelt in der bahn mitschleppen.

tour länge für mich eher kürzer (so sind se halt die berliner).


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

Auf dem Campingplatz geht soweit alles klar.  

War heute dort und habe einen Platz mit Feuerstelle, an der wir auch ein kleines Feuer machen dürfen, reserviert. Wir selber werden dann auch dort Campen.

@david

Wir schauen, ob unser Zelt noch in Ordnung ist, dann brauchst Du Dein Zelt nicht mitbringen.


----------



## Stemmel (12. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Auf dem Campingplatz geht soweit alles klar.



Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob sich der 21.09.-23.09. als Termin festgesetzt hat, oder? Na dann werde ich wohl auch zusammen mit Manni anreisen... Ob ich mit Euch fahren kann, werde ich dann vor Ort feststellen. Zum einen habe ich kein eigenes GT  und zum anderen bin ich nicht gerade fit . Aber es gibt ja sicherlich noch andere Dinge - auch außer Therme - die nichtradelnde Teilnehmer unternehmen können. 

Manni hatte ja schon mal erwähnt, dass er und ich aus dem Alter des Zeltens heraus sind. Kannst Du mal die Adresse des Campingplatzes kundtun, damit wir uns in der Nähe eine Unterkunft suchen können? Gestern an die Stadtverwaltung gemailt, heute war schon der Zimmernachweis in der Post!  

Drückt mal alle die Daumen (Manni war vorhin zum Kontrollröntgen), dass mit dem Knie von Manni wieder alles in Ordnung ist und er ab morgen endlich wieder belasten - und natürlich auch fahren - darf! 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Daggi,

da drück ich Manii erstmal richtig die Daumen für sein Knie.

Also dann mal ganz offiziell, da die meisten sich für das 4. Septemberwochenende einschieden haben.

*Das diesjährige Forumstreffen findet vom 21.-23.09.2007 statt.*

Der Campingplatz liegt direkt am Weserufer. Alles, was man an Pensionen/Ferienwohnungen mit den Straßennamen Vor den Klippen, An der Saline, Winnefelder Str. oder Mündener Str. (diese durch die Länge aber nur bedingt) findet, ist innerhalb von ca. 5 - 10 Minuten vom Campingplatz erreichbar. Falls euch eine Pension oder dergleichen interessiert, so schickt mir einfach eine PN und ich sage Euch wie weit Ihr fahren bzw. laufen müsst. Außer der Therme kann man natürlich auch etwas anderes unternehmen. Ca. 15 km entfernt ist das Dornröschenschloss Sababurg mit einem schönen Tierpark, die Porzellan-Manufaktur in Fürstenberg, das Kloster Corvey, der Mühlenplatz in Gieselwerder etc. Teilt uns für den Fall einfach mit, in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Wir schauen, was wir anbieten können


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hallo Daggi,
> 
> da drück ich Manii erstmal richtig die Daumen für sein Knie.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe schon , da wird sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt -  

Werde mal schaun ob ich den Termin auch wahrnehmen kann und ob ich vielleicht meine Freundin ( inkl. eigenem Zassi ) mitbringen kann - würde mich ja schon sehr interessieren und mal wieder zelten fänd ich auch klasse .
Ich schau mal was ich tun kann und wenn´s klappt , muss ich endlich mal wieder mehr biken gehn - kann die sch... Renovierererei   nicht mehr sehn - komm schon seit Wochen nicht mehr zum Biken


----------



## oldman (12. Juli 2007)

super, hab den Termin fett im Kalender angemalt.

Achja, ich könnte einen Mitfahrer inklusive Bike und Gerümpel mitnehmen - ich starte im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Näheres per pm.

also, bis dann


----------



## cleiende (12. Juli 2007)

Okay, dann reiche ich mal meinen Urlaubsantrag daheim ein.
Unterkunft: 1x Zeltplatz
Fahre wenn dann auch aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet, das Kfz ist gross (Sharan), schnell (VR6), wie der Fahrer (durstig) und hat im Ernstfall einen Heckträger für 4 Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (13. Juli 2007)

Hi, wenn ich das terminlich gebacken kriege, ist mein Lobo mit dabei.
Gruss, jopo

PS. Dann will ich aber einen Orden für die weiteste Anreise (Rosenheim). Nein, im Ernst, ich komme nur, wenn ich das kombinieren kann.


----------



## Kruko (14. Juli 2007)

hallo Jopo,

so weit ist Rosenheim auch nicht  War erst letztes Wochenende dort auf dem Oldtimerfestival. Sind genau 568 km.


----------



## jopo (14. Juli 2007)

Hallo GT-heini. da gab's sicher auch ein paar GTs zu sehen, aber mit vier Rädern. Ich war nicht dort, obwohl es nur 4 km mit dem Radl gewesen wären. Aber vor ein paar Wochen war die ADAC Bavaria Historic in Maxlrain ( http://www.bavaria-historic.de/ und weiterführende Links), da hättest Du kommen sollen, das war eine Schau! Allerdings hättest Du für die letzen 5 Kilometer genauso lange gebraucht, wie für die paar Hundert davor! Ich war mit dem Radl dort  Als LOBO-Fan bin ich ja auch Oldtimer-Fan!

Aber die längste Anreise zum Treffen hätte ich wohl trotzdem?!


----------



## hoeckle (15. Juli 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> PS. Dann will ich aber einen Orden für die weiteste Anreise (Rosenheim). Nein, im Ernst, ich komme nur, wenn ich das kombinieren kann.



Das wird ja schon mal nix..


----------



## Kruko (21. Juli 2007)

So, die große Samstags-Runde steht.  

Ist eine ganze nette Tour, bei der man auf ca. 80 km ca. 1600 hm macht. Ein paar Eindrücke könnt Ihr hier bekommen. 

Mehr Infos zur Runde könnt Ihr beim Troll
 erhalten. Am Ende werden wir etwas anders fahren, so dass wir noch die Kruckenburg mitnehmen. Die kleine Runde fahren wir morgen ab. Der Anfang und das Ende sollen aber gleich werden. Für Sonntag muss ich mir dann noch etwas überlegen und schauen ob die Wege fahrbar sind. Kyrill hat auch hier seine Spuren hinterlassen. Geplant ist aber eine Strecke durch den Reinhardswald, wo wir sehr viele Singel-Trails finden werden. (wenn fahrbar!!)

Auf Eure Anregungen und Kritik sind wir schon jetzt gespannt


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juli 2007)

Das sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus!!

Meinen grossen LOB an Gt Heini und die 'Maus für die bislang hervorragenen Infos und Organisation !Das wird ein Spass!!

Schöne Grüsse aus Oberfranken...Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (22. Juli 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Schöne Grüsse aus Oberfranken...Rafael



Von wo aus Oberfranken kommst Du denn?

Daggi und ich fahren ab dem 04.09. für 2 Wochen nach Oberlangheim, das ist in der Nähe von Lichtenfels und Bad Staffelstein.

Da wäre ja ein Vor-Treffen angebracht.... 

Manni
(der bald auch ein  Zaskar  hat....)


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juli 2007)

Hi @all,
heute haben wir die "kurze" Runde abgefahren und haben den "Arsch" gewaschen bekommen . Nachdem wir einige Äste und kleine Stämme beiseite gräumt haben, sollte es bis auf einen Baum der noch über einen Weg liegt keine weiteren "Kyrill" überbleibsel mehr auf der Strecke geben. Da dies ein Wanderweg ist, könnte es sein, dass dieser bis Ende September auch weg ist.
Die Strecke hat in etwa eine Länge von ca. 25-30km.
Gruß mountymaus & gt-heini


----------



## Kruko (22. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Manni
> (der bald auch ein  Zaskar  hat....)



Was sagt denn Daggi dazu.


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Von wo aus Oberfranken kommst Du denn?
> 
> Daggi und ich fahren ab dem 04.09. für 2 Wochen nach Oberlangheim, das ist in der Nähe von Lichtenfels und Bad Staffelstein.
> 
> ...



Hehe...von 'Öberlaakuum (fränkisch für Oberlangeim) sinds gerade mal 20km.Ich wohne bei Lichtenfels,quasi um die Ecke!
>In Oberlangheim war ich erst kürzlich aufm Polterabend...das war schöööön  

Ps:Müssn uns unbedingt mal zum fahren treffen!

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Von wo aus Oberfranken kommst Du denn?
> 
> Daggi und ich fahren ab dem 04.09. für 2 Wochen nach Oberlangheim, das ist in der Nähe von Lichtenfels und Bad Staffelstein.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Manni,

ich komm ja auch aus Oberfranken, Bad Rodach bei Coburg. Gerade bei Lif gibts ja ne super Marathon-Strecke. Die Strecke bei Trieb ist echt anspruchsvoll. Also wenn du mal ein weißes GT Xizang in Aktion sehen willst  

Mountymaus hat mich wg. dem Forum angeschrieben, werd mal sehen ob ich kann, das ist leider bei uns in der Fa. "Saison", da wollen irgendwie alle Bereiche/Abteilungen immer zusätzliches Personal...und Urlaub hab ich da keinen mehr..

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## oldman (22. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, die große Samstags-Runde steht.
> 
> Ist eine ganze nette Tour, bei der man auf ca. 80 km ca. 1600 hm macht. Ein paar Eindrücke könnt Ihr hier bekommen.
> 
> ...



also jungs, das ist richtig rock'n roll! kann's kaum erwarten!
danke für die mühe


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juli 2007)

@ gt-heini und mountymouse

Sehr respektabel   was da so auf die Beine gestellt wird - Hut ab

Ich sag jetzt mal auf alle Fälle zu - mindestens eine Person , aber zu 90% zu zweit - ich für meinen Teil werde versuchen meine Fitness bis dahin auf die große Runde zu trainieren - ein langer steiniger Weg liegt vor mir .
Meine Freundin ist leider momentan stark in ihrem (neuen) Job eingespannt und kann nur sehr reduziert trainieren - bei nem 6-Tage-Job und ihm Schnitt von Morgens um 6.00 bis abends um 7.00 kein Wunder - aber sie ist gewillt mit zu(biken)ziehen . Von daher wären noch ein paar Details für die kleine Runde ganz nett , vor allem was den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht .

Ach ja - ein Platz fürs Zelt und Auto reicht uns vollkommen


----------



## Stemmel (23. Juli 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Daggi dazu.



Wahre Begeisterungsstürme sind nicht gerade ausgebrochen... Allerdings wurde mir jetzt hoch und heilig versprochen, dass das Fully - zumindest der Rahmen - jetzt doch verkauft wird. Abwarten. 



SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hehe...von 'Öberlaakuum (fränkisch für Oberlangeim) sinds gerade mal 20km.Ich wohne bei Lichtenfels,quasi um die Ecke!
> >In Oberlangheim war ich erst kürzlich aufm Polterabend...das war schöööön
> 
> Ps:Müssn uns unbedingt mal zum fahren treffen!
> ...



Ja, a weng waafen... 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2007)

So, dann mal hier die gewünschten Informationen zur kleinen Samstagsrunde:

Start ist in Karlshafen. von hier aus geht es den selben Weg in den Solling wie bei der großen Runde. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen breiten Schotterweg. Steigung beträgt ca. 150 - 200 hm auf 5 km. Das erste Etappenziel ist dann auch Lug ins Land, von wo man einen herrlichen Blick in das Wesertal hat. Von dort aus geht es dann noch ein Stück auf der großen Runde weiter. Nach einer kurzen Abfahrt wird die große Runde verlassen. Etwas wellig geht es dann zum Brüggefeld (letzes Stück der großen Runde), wobei hierbei ein Stück dann auch ein Singletrail ist. Im Brüggefeld gibt es einen kleinen Rundweg, der am Ende wieder auf die große Runde führt. Hier gibt es einen ca. 10 m langen Anstieg auf Waldboden. Danach geht es in das Wesertal nach Würgassen, dort über die Brücke um in Herstelle den letzten kleinen Anstieg zu meistern. Von dort geht es zur Kruckenburg um dann wieder nach Karlshafen abzufahren. Insgesamt sind es ca. 300 hm. Ich würde die Strecke als leicht einstufen. Die erste Steigung nach Lug ins Land ist zwar etwas länger, aber nicht steil. 

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## mountymaus (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle,

das Treffen rückt immer näher , so dass noch ein wenig Organisatorisches erledigt werden muss.

Das Fahrerlager   ist ja bekanntlich der Campingplatz in Bad Karlshafen. Um dort ein Lagerfeuer machen zu können, benötigen wir ja ein wenig Brennholz. Bitte seid so nett und bringt, falls möglich, jeder ein klein wenig mit. Falls sich daran etwas ändert, teilen wir Euch das noch mit!! 

Die nächste Frage stellt sich bei der Verpflegung.

Wenn genug Teilnehmer zusammen kommen und dieses auch gewünscht wird, könnte man Getränke und Grillfleisch auf Kommission holen.  

In diesem Fall wäre das Thema Tische, Bänke und Grill gleich mit erledigt. Dieses würden wir dann gleich mit organisieren. Man müsste dann eine Strichliste erstellen, so dass am Ende des Treffens genau abgerechnet werden kann. Wir möchten uns daran nicht bereichern und werden alles zum selbstkostenpreis abgeben. 

Als Info: Die Preise für Würstchen liegen zwischen ca. 50 und 63 Cent, Grillfleisch geht bekanntlich etwas nach Gewicht.

Ansonsten ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt, wobei direkt neben dem Campingplatz zwei Supermärkte sind.

Es darf so mit diskutiert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oh-Markus (26. Juli 2007)

Hi hi,
bei mir ist es noch nicht sicher, ob ich kommen kann. Ich brauch an dem Freitag Urlaub, und da ist bei uns im Büro noch ein Seminar.

Wir wäre es, wenn jeder aus seiner Region das Bier mitbringt. Ich trinke zwar auch gerne mal ein Beck´s aber so hat man die Gelegenheit andere Biere kennen zu lernen.

Markus


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Juli 2007)

Moin Orga-Team!
(jahaaa, so schnell geht das...)

am besten scheint es mir, wenn wir mal durchzählen.

Das mit den Getränken und Grillsachen auf Kommision finde ich gut, die Bezahlung sollte für jeden selbstverständlich sein.

Biertische und -bänke finde ich auch gut, wenn ihr die auch organisieren könnt, umso besser.

Wie gesagt, wir kommen zu *zweit.*

Und freuen uns tierisch auf alle anderen.


----------



## mountymaus (26. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Orga-Team!
> (jahaaa, so schnell geht das...)
> 
> am besten scheint es mir, wenn wir mal durchzählen.



Das war ja auch unsere Idee, wenn nur 5 Leute kommen, dann würde es sich  nicht lohnen, Wurst und Grillfleisch auf kommission zu holen.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Juli 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Das war ja auch unsere Idee, wenn nur 5 Leute kommen, dann würde es sich  nicht lohnen, Wurst und Grillfleisch auf kommission zu holen.



Ich denke, es werden schon ein paar mehr. Und wenn nicht, wird halt vor Ort improvisiert. 

Wir werden auf jeden Fall am Freitag anreisen und können euch dann hoffentlich noch etwas unterstützen.


----------



## mountymaus (26. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es werden schon ein paar mehr. Und wenn nicht, wird halt vor Ort improvisiert.
> 
> Wir werden auf jeden Fall am Freitag anreisen und können euch dann hoffentlich noch etwas unterstützen.



Das ist aber echt lieb von Euch, trotzdem hoffen wir, dass dann schon alles in Sack und Tüten ist


----------



## cleiende (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich kann mitbringen:
1 Festzeltgarnitur (im Notfall, halte aber den lokalen Getränkehändler für die bessere Alternative)
1 Plane 4,5 x 4,5 plus Stangen & Leinen zum Abspannen.


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2007)

Das mit der Plane wird sicherlich nicht verkehrt sein. Man weiß ja nie, wie das Wetter wird (wir hoffen gut, haben es zumindest so bestellt )

Wir werden ebenfalls auf dem Campingplatz unser Lager aufschlagen. Zwar nicht mit Zelt, sondern mit Wohnwagen (ja, wir sind halt doch ein klein wenig verweichlicht) an dem man ein Sonnensegel bzw. Vorzelt aufbauen kann. Je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## oldman (26. Juli 2007)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hi hi,
> 
> Wir wäre es, wenn jeder aus seiner Region das Bier mitbringt. Ich trinke zwar auch gerne mal ein Beck´s aber so hat man die Gelegenheit andere Biere kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Markus





das ist mal ne gute Idee, zumal es auch eine Tradition unserer Treffen ist. 

Thema Grillgut: die Erfahrung zeigt, dass in der letzten/vorletzten Woche sich Leute reihenweise tödlich verletzen, Kinder kriegen, zur Oma müssen, Führerschein verlegen, Bikes kaputtgehen, in Urlaub fliegen etc und am Ende nur ein paar wenige Tapfere den Weg zum Treffen finden.
Würde die Sache mit Grillsachen / Getränke auf Kommission nehmen nicht empfehlen.... 
Freitag abends kann ja jeder seinen mitgebrachten Kram auf's Feuer werfen, Samstag morgen kann man ja schnell Voräte im Supermarkt kaufen und Sonntags braucht's eigentlich nur frische Brötchen, also kurz zur Tanke.
Wir wollen ja auch zwischen dem ganzen Grillen/Essen/Trinken auch mal ne Runde GT fahren...
also, macht Euch nicht zuviel Mühe . ein paar Würstel kriegt jeder selebr organisiert.
m2cents


----------



## cleiende (26. Juli 2007)

Mannomann, wenn jeder einen Kasten mitbringt haben wir ja was vor uns.
Kommission ist keine gute Idee, da hat der alte Mann Recht. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das der Wohnwagen auch nen Kühlschrank hat.
Ein wenig Deko bringe ich auch mit (Plastikpalmen, Gartenzwerge - ach nee, lasst euch überraschen).
So, und jetzt habe ich auch die Termine bis Ende September festgezurrt, kann also auch daheim die Sache endgültig klarmachen. Und dahin fahre ich jetzt auch.....








.... mit dem American


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (26. Juli 2007)

Was hält das "Orga-Team" davon, einen Termin ins LMB zu stellen? 

Dann kann sich jeder, der am Treffen teilnehmen möchte, dort eintragen und es ist übersichtlicher, wieviele Leute denn nun überhaupt teilnehmen werden.

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (26. Juli 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Was hält das "Orga-Team" davon, einen Termin ins LMB zu stellen?
> 
> Dann kann sich jeder, der am Treffen teilnehmen möchte, dort eintragen und es ist übersichtlicher, wieviele Leute denn nun überhaupt teilnehmen werden.
> 
> Daggi



Danke für den Tip Daggi,

Ist somit öffentlich. 

Dann tragt Euch mal alle fein ein


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Juli 2007)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hi hi,
> bei mir ist es noch nicht sicher, ob ich kommen kann. Ich brauch an dem Freitag Urlaub, und da ist bei uns im Büro noch ein Seminar.
> 
> Wir wäre es, wenn jeder aus seiner Region das Bier mitbringt. Ich trinke zwar auch gerne mal ein Beck´s aber so hat man die Gelegenheit andere Biere kennen zu lernen.
> ...



Ich verwöhne euch gerne mit Fränkischer Braukunst.Speziell Manni dürfte  Gampertbräu,Weismainer Pils,Fraundorfer oder Schedern'dorfer bekannt vorkommen!"

LASST EUCH ÜBERRASCHEN!

Ich bringe gerne noch einige fränkische Fleischspezialitäten mit!Leckere Bratwürste usw... 

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Stemmel (27. Juli 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich verwöhne euch gerne mit Fränkischer Braukunst.Speziell Manni dürfte  Gampertbräu,Weismainer Pils,Fraundorfer oder Schedern'dorfer bekannt vorkommen!"
> 
> LASST EUCH ÜBERRASCHEN!
> 
> ...



GERNE! Wobei wir mehr das Püls-Bräu und Leikeim kennen. Und nicht zu vergessen das Wattendorfer  (hm, hatten wir gerade letzten Samstag)! 

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Juli 2007)

so leute fahre gleich , incl. lts, 4 wochen in die toscana.
falls hier noch weitere dinge abgesprochen werden, ich  bin zu allem bereit und mit dabei.
ausser auf der langen runde da meine halswirbel (berufsbedingt geschädigt als koch) so lange touren nicht mehr mitmachen können.  

würde ja bier aus berlin mitbringen, aber das lohnt nicht wirklich.
trinke immer tchechen oder büble bier.  

freue mich auf das treffen zumal ich seit 2 jahren versuche anzutreten.
executive und legislative haben schon ja zu diesem gt ausritt gesagt..

wünsche schönen august und viele gefahrene gt-kilometer


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juli 2007)

Schönen Urlaub mein Lieber!

Komm gesund und heil wieder und trag Dich vorher hier ein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4877

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so leute fahre gleich , incl. lts, 4 wochen in die toscana.
> falls hier noch weitere dinge abgesprochen werden, ich  bin zu allem bereit und mit dabei.
> ausser auf der langen runde da meine halswirbel (berufsbedingt geschädigt als koch) so lange touren nicht mehr mitmachen können.
> 
> ...




Dann wünsche ich Dir mal einen schönen Urlaub und wir werden dann mal ein schönes Weserberglandbier zusammen trinken  Halt die Ohren steif und bis September


----------



## mountymaus (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo noch mal! 

Also, so wie es aussieht ist der Großteil dafür, dass sich jeder selbst etwas für den Grill mitbringt. 

Bei den Getränken wäre es schön, wenn jeder etwas aus seiner Region mitbringt, dass man alles mal probieren kann.

Und vergesst nicht, Euch beim LMB einzutragen


----------



## cleiende (29. Juli 2007)

Ihr wollt nicht wirklich daß ich selbstgekelterten Apfelwein mitbringe? Ihr wisst hoffentlich was das bei Ungeübten auslöst.


----------



## Kruko (29. Juli 2007)

Ist doch mal eine Alternative zu Bier  und eine Erfahrung wert


----------



## oldman (29. Juli 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ihr wollt nicht wirklich daß ich selbstgekelterten Apfelwein mitbringe? Ihr wisst hoffentlich was das bei Ungeübten auslöst.



jahaaaaaaaaa, äschtä hesischää äpplär! 
ja bitte, das fehlt mir ab und an in meinem bierparadies. ausser süssem pseudofranzösischem "siedrä" gibt's hier keinen apfelwein.


----------



## Kint (1. August 2007)

norddeutsches bier ? bring ich mit....zusammen mit nem starren zassi und nem zelt - jetzt muss ich erstmal nach ungarn - solong....s.


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2007)

Na schön, weil ich grad im Schwarzwald weile packe ich vielleicht noch ein 5-ltr Fässchen Rothaus ein, schlorz!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na schön, weil ich grad im Schwarzwald weile packe ich vielleicht noch ein 5-ltr Fässchen Rothaus ein, schlorz!



Rothaus ist sehr gut 
Ich bringe dann Bosch Pils aus Bad Laasphe  und Hinterländerbrauhaus aus dem Hinterland  mit. Wenn jemand Mixgetränke oder andere Biersorten gerne probieren möchte kann ja mal auf den folgenden Seiten schauen! Kann es ja dann mitbringen! Aber wir wollen uns ja nicht betrinken!!!!
Gruß
Sascha

http://www.hinterländerbrauhaus.de/e107/news.php?item.4.1
http://www.brauerei-bosch.de/classic/


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen uns ja nicht betrinken!!!!



Man könnte so langsam meinen, dass wir uns nur deswegen treffen wollen 

Wir werden eine Kiste Warburger Landbier und eine Kiste Bergbräu dunkel beisteuern. 

Aber geradelt wird auf jeden Fall


----------



## mountymaus (1. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber geradelt wird auf jeden Fall



Ist nur die Frage wie und ob die Strecke dann nicht doppelt so lang wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (2. August 2007)

*Holsten *knallt am dollsten oder *Astra* wäre bei uns möglich. Gibt es in handlichen 24-Kisten  Letztes Wochenende war übrigens "Welt-Astra-Tag" in HH.... 

Daggi


----------



## oldman (2. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Holsten *knallt am dollsten oder *Astra* wäre bei uns möglich. Gibt es in handlichen 24-Kisten  Letztes Wochenende war übrigens "Welt-Astra-Tag" in HH....
> 
> Daggi



ach nee, lass mal....


----------



## tomasius (2. August 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei.







... packe ich dann ein.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (2. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... packe ich dann ein.




Hast Du vielleicht einen Vertrag mit Bayer?? Oder bist Du am Umsatz beteiligt??


----------



## Kint (2. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na schön, weil ich grad im Schwarzwald weile packe ich vielleicht noch ein 5-ltr Fässchen Rothaus ein, schlorz!




wenns nix ausmacht lieber ne kiste zäpfle statt nem fass rothaus...


----------



## tomasius (2. August 2007)

@mountymaus:



> Hast Du vielleicht einen Vertrag mit Bayer?? Oder bist Du am Umsatz beteiligt??



Habe ich nicht! Könnte aber stattdessen auch dies beisteuern:






Gruß, Tom


----------



## jopo (2. August 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Das wird ja schon mal nix..


 
Zwischenzeitlich sah es ja so aus, als ob hoeckle recht hätte, aber ich könnte wohl doch kommen. Allerdings nur kurze Visite, um Euch kennenzulernen. Werde Freitag früh in Rosenheim starten, möchte noch bei Rohloff in Fuldatal rein, was ja idealerweise auf der Strecke an der Weser liegt. Könnte Freitag ab Mittag in Bad Karlshafen sein, aber macht das Sinn? Treffe ich Freitag Nachmittag schon wen und wenn ja, wo dann? Freitagabend will ich dann weiter nach Hannover. Mit dem Lobo die Samstags(tor)tour mitzufahren, scheidet ja wohl aus  Ist aber mein einziges GT.
Derzeit rollt der Bock noch garnicht, mangels Gabel. Die kommt erst in den nächsten Tagen von German:A (hoffe ich!).
jopo


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier was gegen Asperin aus meiner Heimat  


Kint schrieb:


> wenns nix ausmacht lieber ne kiste zäpfle statt nem fass rothaus...



.... und Zäpfle habe ich gerade endlich auch beim Getränkehändler gefunden


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2007)

jopo schrieb:


> Könnte Freitag ab Mittag in Bad Karlshafen sein, aber macht das Sinn? Treffe ich Freitag Nachmittag schon wen und wenn ja, wo dann?
> jopo



Wir werden ab Mittag vor Ort sein Falls Du Lust hast, kannst Du uns gerne eine PN schicken. Werden auf dem Campingplatz in Karlshafen Vorbereitungen treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (2. August 2007)

Hallo liebe GT'ler;

wollte nur mitteilen dass ich nicht anwesend sein kann und vor allem wollte ich euch alle viel viel Spass wünschen!

Ciao


----------



## Kruko (5. August 2007)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke der großen Runde. Haben diese gestern noch mal zu zweit abgefahren 

Einfach hier klicken

Heute versuche ich noch die Runde, welche für den Sonntag geplant ist abzufahren. Bin mal gespannt, ob es so, wie ich es geplant habe, auch klappt


----------



## versus (5. August 2007)

bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und mich beschleicht das gefühl ich muss es doch irgendwie zu dem treffen schaffen: das hört sich alles ganz prima an !!! 

wenn dann auch noch tannenzäpfle gereicht wird - das bier mit dem ich gross geworden bin ;-) - dann   

nach den gut 2 wochen rennradurlaub in der provence inkl. befahrung des mont ventoux als schlussetappe sollte ich für die grosse runde gewappnet sein


----------



## oldman (6. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und mich beschleicht das gefühl ich muss es doch irgendwie zu dem treffen schaffen: das hört sich alles ganz prima an !!!
> 
> wenn dann auch noch tannenzäpfle gereicht wird - das bier mit dem ich gross geworden bin ;-) - dann
> 
> *nach den gut 2 wochen rennradurlaub in der provence inkl. befahrung des mont ventoux als schlussetappe sollte ich für die grosse runde gewappnet sein *



sach doch einfach: ich fahr die truppe in grund und boden. basta.
schön, dass du es zum treffen schaffst, wird garantiert zünftig


----------



## Manni1599 (6. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück und mich beschleicht das gefühl ich muss es doch irgendwie zu dem treffen schaffen: das hört sich alles ganz prima an !!!
> 
> wenn dann auch noch tannenzäpfle gereicht wird - das bier mit dem ich gross geworden bin ;-) - dann
> 
> nach den gut 2 wochen rennradurlaub in der provence inkl. befahrung des mont ventoux als schlussetappe sollte ich für die grosse runde gewappnet sein



Ja, schön das Du auch erscheinst, alter Fit****er

Das wird gaaaanz großes Kino!


----------



## mountymaus (6. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Das wird gaaaanz großes Kino!



Hoffentlich erwartest Du nicht zu viel  !
Wir geben uns die größte Mühe, dass alles gut läuft. Haben am WE, wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat die Strecke noch mal abgefahren. Ich finde sie auch sehr schön.
Und der Troll erst mal ! Das ist schon die Tour Wert
Schaut doch einfach wirklich mal HIER rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (6. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erwartest Du nicht zu viel  !




Meine Erwartung: Ein nettes Beisammensein mit netten Leute, die nur ein Thema zu besprechen haben.  

Und ich finde es toll, dass Ihr zwei die Sache so in die Hand nehmt und uns die Location für all das bietet!  Die Voraussetzungen für ein nettes Treffen sind jedenfalls von Euch geschaffen worden. 

Übrigens: Welche Hausnummer "Mündener Str." sollen wir denn suchen? Hoch oder niedrig? Was ist dichter bei? Mit der von uns gewünschten Ferienwohnung klappt es schon mal nicht, ich denke die haben keine Lust auf Kurzurlauber.  Werde jetzt mal die Pensionen durchklappern...)

Daggi


----------



## versus (6. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> sach doch einfach: ich fahr die truppe in grund und boden. basta.


da bin ich mir niczht so sicher, aber zumindest sollte ich nicht zum bremsklotz werden  



oldman schrieb:


> schön, dass du es zum treffen schaffst, wird garantiert zünftig


das ist noch nicht raus - ich bin da noch am planen und kann wirklich erst sehr kurzfristig sagen ob es klappt !


----------



## Kruko (6. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Übrigens: Welche Hausnummer "Mündener Str." sollen wir denn suchen? Hoch oder niedrig? Was ist dichter bei? Mit der von uns gewünschten Ferienwohnung klappt es schon mal nicht, ich denke die haben keine Lust auf Kurzurlauber.  Werde jetzt mal die Pensionen durchklappern...)
> 
> Daggi



Wir kümmern uns drum. Alles weitere heute Abend per PN


----------



## bofh (9. August 2007)

Ich plane das Treffen dann auch mal mit ein, eine Kiste Pinkus kann ich als Münsterländer Beigabe mitbringen...
Allerdings kann ich erst ab Samstag - Übernachtung organisier ich mir in einem Hotel.

E.


----------



## Stemmel (9. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir kümmern uns drum. Alles weitere heute Abend per PN



Hat geklappt, haben eine FeWo!  



bofh schrieb:


> - Übernachtung organisier ich mir in einem Hotel.



www.bad-karlshafen.de 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Ich plane das Treffen dann auch mal mit ein, eine Kiste Pinkus kann ich als Münsterländer Beigabe mitbringen...
> Allerdings kann ich erst ab Samstag - Übernachtung organisier ich mir in einem Hotel.
> 
> E.



Hy,

schön dass Du auch zum Treffen kommen willst. Hier mal ein Hotel, welches nicht allzu weit weg ist.

http://www.hotel-fuhrhop-karlshafen.de/

Sollte, wenn alles bei Daggi geklappt hat, in der Nähe von Stemmel und Manni sein


@ Stemmel
P.S. Schön, dass alles geklappt hat.


----------



## oldman (9. August 2007)

schön, dass ihr hotel und fewo gefunden habt, dann hat sich dann auch das duschproblem für uns camper in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.
wer macht denn den duschplan bitte? nicht, dass wir alle gleichzeitig vor der tür stehen


----------



## mountymaus (9. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> schön, dass ihr hotel und fewo gefunden habt, dann hat sich dann auch das duschproblem für uns camper in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.
> wer macht denn den duschplan bitte? nicht, dass wir alle gleichzeitig vor der tür stehen



Hauptasche ist doch, dass das Wasser inklusive ist . Und davon gehen wir doch alle erst mal aus


----------



## cleiende (9. August 2007)

Hallo! 

Nur zum Verständnis:
Campingplatz ist dieser? http://www.campingplatz-bad-karlshafen.de/

Oder jener? 
Campingplatz Helmarshausen
Breiter Weg
34385 Bad Karlshafen
Tel.: 0 56 72 / 17 70 + 24 59


----------



## bofh (9. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Hotel, welches nicht allzu weit weg ist.
> http://www.hotel-fuhrhop-karlshafen.de/


 
Ich habe grad mit denen telefoniert - und ein Einzelzimmer gebucht.  

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis:
> Campingplatz ist dieser? http://www.campingplatz-bad-karlshafen.de/



Genau dieser!!!

Wir sind da auch schon angemeldet. Wir haben Frau Mietzner mitgeteilt, das eine kleine Gruppe kommt und es geht soweit alles klar. Der Campingplatz hat eine Feuerstelle, die auch für uns reserviert ist. Ihr braucht also nichts organisieren. Da wir schon am Freitag vormittag "anreisen", werden wir vorne an der Anmeldung Bescheid geben, dass es sich um ein GT-Treffen handelt und Ihr bei Eurer Ankunft zu unserem Stellplatz gelotst werdet.

Eine Anfahrtbeschreibung werden wir Anfang September online stellen. Wenn diese jemand eher haben möchte, so soll der jenige einfach eine PN schicken.

Ich denke, dass wir die große Runde am späten Samstag vormittag starten werden. So haben auch die jenigen noch Zeit vor Ort zu sein, die nicht am Freitag anreisen können.


----------



## tomasius (9. August 2007)

@both: Ich könnte dich ab Münster mitnehmen.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## bofh (9. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @both: Ich könnte dich ab Münster mitnehmen.


Super Sache - Du hast PM!  

E.


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> schön, dass ihr hotel und fewo gefunden habt, dann hat sich dann auch das duschproblem für uns camper in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.
> wer macht denn den duschplan bitte? nicht, dass wir alle gleichzeitig vor der tür stehen



Also für Dich reservieren wir extra einen Platz direkt am Fluß Da brauchen wir auf Dich duschplanmäßig keine Rücksicht zu nehmen. 

Nein im Ernst: Ist ein normaler Campingplatz, welcher auch vom ADAC empfohlen wird. Da gibt es auch Duschen mit Warmwasser.


----------



## oldman (9. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Also für Dich reservieren wir extra einen Platz direkt am Fluß Da brauchen wir auf Dich duschplanmäßig keine Rücksicht zu nehmen.
> 
> Nein im Ernst: Ist ein normaler Campingplatz, *welcher auch vom ADAC empfohlen wird.* Da gibt es auch Duschen mit Warmwasser.



na, dann werden wohl auch nen Whirlpool haben


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> na, dann werden wohl auch nen Whirlpool haben



wenn Du reichlich Bohnen isst  Sicherlich. Ansonsten hilft vielleicht Reifen platt stechen


----------



## oldman (10. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> wenn Du reichlich Bohnen isst  Sicherlich. Ansonsten hilft vielleicht Reifen platt stechen



aus gegebenem Anlass:
Freitag Abend Chilli con Carne und Weizenbier
danach alle in den See, dann klappt's auch mit dem Whirlpool


----------



## Manni1599 (10. August 2007)

*DABEI!*


----------



## versus (10. August 2007)

falls sich das wetter so hält, braucht man nur ein fläschchen duschgel und kann sich zum duschen auf die wiese stellen  
hier im pälzer wald rechnen wir jeden moment mit dem ersten schnee.

ICH WILL ZURÜCK IN DIE PROVENCE ! ! !    

(so, jetzt gehts schon wieder  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (10. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> falls sich das wetter so hält, braucht man nur ein fläschchen duschgel und kann sich zum duschen auf die wiese stellen
> *hier im pälzer wald rechnen wir jeden moment mit dem ersten schnee.*
> 
> ICH WILL ZURÜCK IN DIE PROVENCE ! ! !
> ...



mein tip bei schnee: schwalbe ice spiker


----------



## bofh (10. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> falls sich das wetter so hält, braucht man nur ein fläschchen duschgel und kann sich zum duschen auf die wiese stellen
> hier im pälzer wald rechnen wir jeden moment mit dem ersten schnee.


Sommer in Deutschland: Der Regen wird wärmer.

SCNR,

E.


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> aus gegebenem Anlass:
> Freitag Abend Chilli con Carne und Weizenbier
> danach alle in den See, dann klappt's auch mit dem Whirlpool



Nicht in den See sondern in die Weser und dann mal sehen wie die Ausflugsdampfen schaukeln !!
Und die Fahrgäste???:kotz:


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2007)

Spaß bei Seite, wenn wir wissen, wie viele am Freitag anreisen und auch das Interesse besteht, dann kann ich gern meine Chili Con Carne Künste unter Beweis stellen


----------



## oldman (10. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, wenn wir wissen, wie viele am Freitag anreisen und auch das Interesse besteht, dann kann ich gern meine Chili Con Carne Künste unter Beweis stellen



aus aktuellem Anlass: alle Konsumenten von Chili con Carne fahren am Samstag am Ende des Konvois. 
Es werden keine Ausnahmen gemacht.
gez. der Umweltschutzbeauftragte


----------



## bofh (10. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> aus aktuellem Anlass: alle Konsumenten von Chili con Carne fahren am Samstag am Ende des Konvois.
> Es werden keine Ausnahmen gemacht.
> gez. der Umweltschutzbeauftragte


Hast Du Angst, derGeruch von verbrannten Hinterreifen könnte Deine Nase beleidigen?  

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasAlt (14. August 2007)

termin und treffpunkt der gt treffens ?


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

TobiasAlt schrieb:


> termin und treffpunkt der gt treffens ?



Vom 21.09.-23.09. in Bad Karlfhafen im Weserbergland ca. 50 km nördlich von Kassel auf dem Campingplatz bzw. wer will in einer Pension oder Ferienwohnung.


----------



## TobiasAlt (14. August 2007)

schade, leider zu weit weg von mir

hier bei mir wären jedenfalls schöne berge


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

TobiasAlt schrieb:


> schade, leider zu weit weg von mir
> 
> hier bei mir wären jedenfalls schöne berge



Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, wollte jemand aus Rosenheim kommen. Da könnt Ihr Euch doch zusammenschließen. 

Außerdem ist Bad Aibling auch nicht soweit weg. Dürften ca. 530 km sein


----------



## TobiasAlt (14. August 2007)

echt jetzt?

da bin ich eigentlich her


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

Frag mal jopo, was er nun vor hat. Er kommt aus Rosenheim


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2007)

TobiasAlt schrieb:


> termin und treffpunkt der gt treffens ?




Eintragen kannst Du Dich hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4877

Daggi


----------



## oldman (14. August 2007)

wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben sich bis jetzt schon 13 GTler zum Treffen angemeldet.
Vorausgesetzt es kommt nicht zu kurzfristigen Ausfällen (Malaria, Ehescheidungen, Jobwechsel am Freitag Mittag, etc),dann ist ja mit einer echten Massenveranstaltung zu rechnen....
Wenn ich mir das mal so bildlich vorstelle: ein gutes Dutzend Verrückte in in knallbunten GT Trikots kämpft sich durch's Weserbergland...
ahhhh, was freu ich mich  



p.s. versus, kauf dir endlich ein Zugticket Zürich - Frankfurt. Abholung am Bahnhof kann organisiert werden.


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben sich bis jetzt schon 13 GTler zum Treffen angemeldet.
> ahhhh, was freu ich mich
> 
> p.s. versus, kauf dir endlich ein Zugticket Zürich - Frankfurt. Abholung am Bahnhof kann organisiert werden.



Stimmt, Du hast Dich nicht verzählt. Es sind tatsächlich
schon 13 "Verrückte GT-ler" die sich angemeldet haben.  
Es dürfen sich auch noch mehr melden 

@Versus: Bitte organisiere Dir doch ein Ticket, dann freuen wir uns alle auf Dein Erscheinen in Bad Karlshafen


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Stimmt, Du hast Dich nicht verzählt. Es sind tatsächlich
> schon 13 "Verrückte GT-ler" die sich angemeldet haben.
> Es dürfen sich auch noch mehr melden
> 
> @Versus: Bitte organisiere Dir doch ein Ticket, dann freuen wir uns alle auf Dein Erscheinen in Bad Karlshafen



Plus mindestens zwei weitere Zusagen von bofh und Tomasius Das wird ein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (14. August 2007)

Genau! Ich hole mir hiermit die Startnummer 14 ab.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Plus mindestens zwei weitere Zusagen von bofh und Tomasius Das wird ein Spaß



Schau doch mal richtig ins LMB dann hättest Du gesehen, dass bofh schon drin steht


----------



## bofh (14. August 2007)

Soll ich jetzt "Erster!" rufen? 

E.


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

Mach was Du für Richtig hälst!!


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, dann haben sich bis jetzt schon 13 GTler zum Treffen angemeldet.
> Vorausgesetzt es kommt nicht zu kurzfristigen Ausfällen (Malaria, Ehescheidungen, Jobwechsel am Freitag Mittag, etc),dann ist ja mit einer echten Massenveranstaltung zu rechnen....
> Wenn ich mir das mal so bildlich vorstelle: ein gutes Dutzend Verrückte in in knallbunten GT Trikots kämpft sich durch's Weserbergland...
> ahhhh, was freu ich mich
> ...



Richtig!
Und wenn ich den Heckträger an den schnellen und durstigen Familienpanzer dranklemme kommen bis zu 5 Mann kommod nach Bad Karlshafen und zurück. Mitfahrgelegenheit hatte ich ja schon angeboten, gilt generell für Rhein-Main, by the way.

P.S.: Flug kostet bei SWISS CHF 124, musst halt Dein Rad einstampfen lassen, nur 1 Stück (Hand-) Gepäck.


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> P.S.: Flug kostet bei SWISS CHF 124, musst halt Dein Rad einstampfen lassen, nur 1 Stück (Hand-) Gepäck.



Einfach das Rad schon mal los schicken. Kostet per Iloxx 40,- Euro. Meine Adresse hat er ja 

Zur Not hätte ich da auch noch einen 19 Zöller für Ihn


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Zur Not hätte ich da auch noch einen 19 Zöller für Ihn



Nicht nur einen!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2007)

Da ich den Firmen-VW Bus gebucht habe, werde ich auch so ein paar Räder zur auswahl mitbringen....
Habe aber nur einen 19 Zöller.


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Da ich den Firmen-VW Bus gebucht habe, werde ich auch so ein paar Räder zur auswahl mitbringen....
> Habe aber nur einen 19 Zöller.



Wir werden versuchen, einen Anhänger zu organisieren, in welchen wir das eine oder andere Bike stellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (14. August 2007)

Kommt, die Leute sind doch alt genug zu wissen daß sie Ihre Räder entweder fahren oder abschließen müssen. Ihr macht Euch schon genug Mühe.


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Kommt, die Leute sind doch alt genug zu wissen daß sie Ihre Räder entweder fahren oder abschließen müssen. Ihr macht Euch schon genug Mühe.



Ist doch kein Problem. Außerdem müssen wir ja auch noch einiges transportieren und unsere Räder wollen auch nicht draußen schlafen.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

Könnte ihr evtl. im ersten Beitrag mal Dinge wie Zeit, Ort und angemeldete Mitglieder aufzeichen? Ich wäre evtl. gerne dabei ... muss ich den Zaskar-Sticker vorher abmachen?


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Könnte ihr evtl. im ersten Beitrag mal Dinge wie Zeit, Ort und angemeldete Mitglieder aufzeichen? Ich wäre evtl. gerne dabei ... muss ich den Zaskar-Sticker vorher abmachen?



Deinen Sticker musst Du nicht abmachen. Das war nur ein Hinweis. Ob Du diese entfernst oder nicht liegt bei Dir. Zum Treffen anmelden kannst Du Dich *hier* oder per PN, wobei das LMB sinnvoller ist, da man dort nicht die Übersicht verliert. 

So müssen wir nicht nachhaken, ob jemand kommt oder nicht. Es sollen ja auch alle Platz an Tischen und Bänken haben


----------



## cleiende (14. August 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub mein Lieber!
> 
> Komm gesund und heil wieder und trag Dich vorher hier ein:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4877
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



Da hast Du völlig recht, ich habe ein wenig zu übereilt gepostet. Werde mich und mein GT gleich anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da hast Du völlig recht, ich habe ein wenig zu übereilt gepostet. Werde mich und mein GT gleich anmelden



Schön, und wieder einer mehr.... Das wird eine GAUDI


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> .... Das wird eine GAUDI



Das hoffe ich, die 500 km pro Tour müssen sich lohnen 

Sachtmal, wie lässt sich der mittlere Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den längeren Touren definieren, was kommt da für ne Schnittgeschwindigkeit bei raus? Die 30 km sind keine Herausforderung mehr, die 80 km schon eher, aber so ganz hinterherfahren möchte ich auch nicht


----------



## Stemmel (14. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Schön, und wieder einer mehr.... Das wird eine GAUDI



Aber der Frauenanteil ist schon ein wenig gering, oder? Woran liegt das?  Männer, ich müsst Eure Frauen ein wenig an Eurem Hobby teilhaben lassen und - wenn denn gar nichts mehr hilft - ihnen auch mal ein GT spendieren!  Sie werden es Euch bestimmt danken!  

Daggi


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2007)

Ich bin dabei, inne Bucht steht grad ein nettes Backwoods, das kriegt sie verpasst und denn gibbs keine Widerrede mehr


----------



## mountymaus (14. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, inne Bucht steht grad ein nettes Backwoods, das kriegt sie verpasst und denn gibbs keine Widerrede mehr



Kannst sie trotzdem mitbringen, sonst sind wir echt zu sehr in der Minderheit


----------



## tomasius (14. August 2007)

Eine Woche eher und ich hätte weibliche Verstärkung mitgebracht.  
Stattdessen besorgt sie mit drüben ein 2008er Limited Edition Zaskar in Ball Burnished.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Eine Woche eher und ich hätte weibliche Verstärkung mitgebracht.
> Stattdessen besorgt sie mit drüben ein 2008er Limited Edition Zaskar in Ball Burnished.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Wenn Sie gerade mal dabei ist. 

Hier gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Interessenten. Sei kein Egoist Denk an Deine Forumsgenossen


----------



## tomasius (14. August 2007)

Mache ich! Aber bei 500 pcs. denke ich nicht, dass ausgerechnet ich eines bekommen sollte.  
Stattdessen muss ich mich wohl mit dem Alttitan begnügen, das dann nächst Woche eintreffen wird.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Stattdessen muss ich mich wohl mit dem Alttitan begnügen, das dann nächst Woche eintreffen wird.
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Och, das Alttitan macht immer noch jede Menge Spaß Ich gebe meinen nicht wieder her


----------



## tomasius (14. August 2007)

Mir gefällt dein Xizang mit den Maguras. Auch wenn Neongelb seit Mitter der 90er out ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (14. August 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber der Frauenanteil ist schon ein wenig gering, oder? Woran liegt das?  Männer, ich müsst Eure Frauen ein wenig an Eurem Hobby teilhaben lassen und - wenn denn gar nichts mehr hilft - ihnen auch mal ein GT spendieren!  Sie werden es Euch bestimmt danken!


Ich tu ja schon...

E.


----------



## versus (15. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Und wenn ich den Heckträger an den schnellen und durstigen Familienpanzer dranklemme kommen bis zu 5 Mann kommod nach Bad Karlshafen und zurück. Mitfahrgelegenheit hatte ich ja schon angeboten, gilt generell für Rhein-Main, by the way.
> 
> P.S.: Flug kostet bei SWISS CHF 124, musst halt Dein Rad einstampfen lassen, nur 1 Stück (Hand-) Gepäck.



leute ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ich komme, *WENN ES IRGENDWIE GEHT* und dass ich mir gehörig in den ar$ch beissen würde, wenn es nicht geht!

die eckdaten (der platz, die teilnehmer und deren anzahl, die touren, die angebotenen mitfahrgelegenheiten und die grosstartige organisation) klingen perfekt !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab mich jetzt auch eingetragen, bringe das Xizang mit, wenn es reinpasst evtl. noch das i-drive pro. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, komme aus Bad Rodach bei Coburg, ich glaub Speedy-R ist zumindest aus der Nähe, oder?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

Nur zur Info.

Das mit dem abschließbaren Kofferanhänger klappt. Habe ich heute in der Firma abgeklärt.


----------



## oldman (15. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Nur zur Info.
> 
> Das mit dem abschließbaren Kofferanhänger klappt. Habe ich heute in der Firma abgeklärt.



d.h. jetzt wohl, dass einige von Euch mit der halben GT Sammlung aufschlagen werden?  
wieviele Bikes passen denn in den Hänger?


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> d.h. jetzt wohl, dass einige von Euch mit der halben GT Sammlung aufschlagen werden?
> wieviele Bikes passen denn in den Hänger?



Bekommen wir dann viele kleine GT´s??  Das wäre doch toll oder??


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Bekommen wir dann viele kleine GT´s??  Das wäre doch toll oder??



Was soll da denn rauskommen, viele kleine Zaskars und Xizangs in Schlüsselanhänger-Grösse? )


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2007)

Das wäre doch schon mal was oder????


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was soll da denn rauskommen, viele kleine Zaskars und Xizangs in Schlüsselanhänger-Grösse? )



guuuute Idee!!!!!!!!! 

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (15. August 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Bekommen wir dann viele kleine GT´s??  Das wäre doch toll oder??




Gedankennotiz: wo kriege ich ein 10" Xizang Rahmen für unsere Kurze her? Auf jeden Fall die Nummer mit dem Hänger ausprobieren.


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2007)

Der Anhänger ist 400 x 175. Also groß genug für viele Zaskars und Xizangs. 

Denkt aber daran, dass Ihr nur mit maximal zwei Rädern fahren könnt.  Was Ihr mit dem Rest macht, ist mir egal.


----------



## bofh (16. August 2007)

Sooo - tomasius und ich kommen am Freitag, Hotel ist gebucht.

@tomasius: Ich hab grad mit dem Hotel Fuhrhop telefoniert - die haben für Dich noch ein Einzelzimmer.

E.


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2007)

Hallo David,
schön, dass Du wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bist. Was hälst Du denn von diesem Domizil??


----------



## Davidbelize (16. August 2007)

na super das lts passt rein und ich kann ja vorne schlafen.  


und um es wie versus zu machen:


ICH WILL ZURÜCK IN DIE TOSCANA


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na super das lts passt rein und ich kann ja vorne schlafen.
> 
> und um es wie versus zu machen:



Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, haben wir einen abschließbaren Anhänger besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

kann keider nur am Samstag. Was ist den angebrachter? Fully oder Hardtail?


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann keider nur am Samstag. Was ist den angebrachter? Fully oder Hardtail?



Zumindest kommtst Du Welche Strecke willst Du den mitfahren?? Genauere Infos, wann es losgeht usw. werden wir in einem neuen Thread starten

Ich werde mit dem Xizang fahren. Mit diesem habe ich die Strecke zweimal schon abgefahren. Normalerweise sollte somit ein Hardtail auch ausreichend sein, da die Strecke ca. 22% Asphalt und 55% Schotter hat. Jedem aber so, wie es Ihm gefällt


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2007)

Der offizielle GT Forumstreffen 2007- Sticker ist nun auch fertig.  

Mein Xizang ist unterwegs und die Spannung steigt.  

bofh und ich kommen übrigens am Freitag. 

Sind das eigentlich alles feste Zusagen?  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der offizielle GT Forumstreffen 2007- Sticker ist nun auch fertig.
> 
> Sind das eigentlich alles feste Zusagen?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Auf den Sticker bin ich ja mal gespannt 
Von mir definitiv JA! Habe extra Urlaub genommen, nachdem das Datum raus war. So wie es aussieht ist aber schon wieder jemand raus.


----------



## Stemmel (17. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Der offizielle GT Forumstreffen 2007- Sticker ist nun auch fertig.



   

Daggi


----------



## versus (17. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> und um es wie versus zu machen:
> 
> 
> ICH WILL ZURÜCK IN DIE TOSCANA



sollen wir eine fahrgemeinschaft bilden ?
kannst mich dann zwischendrin rauslassen  

sticker, fahrradanhänger ??? ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht...


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sticker, fahrradanhänger ??? ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht...



Warum machen wir es einem nicht leicht. Sind doch alles sehr gute Argumente ins Weserbergland zu kommen


----------



## Manni1599 (17. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sticker, fahrradanhänger ??? ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht...



Geh mal in Dich und gib Deinem Herzen einen Ruck! Bring Dein Mädel mit zum Treffen. Dann können wir endlich mal zusammen biken und danach ein Bierchen trinken. Ich würde mich sehr freuen! 

Und ein Gruppenfoto mit mehr als 20 GT's gibts auch nicht allzu oft....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2007)

Ich bring meine Frau, und das weisse eBay-Avalanche mit, wenns meins wird


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Geh mal in Dich und gib Deinem Herzen einen Ruck! Bring Dein Mädel mit zum Treffen. Dann können wir endlich mal zusammen biken und danach ein Bierchen trinken. Ich würde mich sehr freuen!



Dann wären die Mädels nicht so in der Minderheit   Obwohl meine sehr schlagfertig ist 



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und ein Gruppenfoto mit mehr als 20 GT's gibts auch nicht allzu oft....



Hier muss ich Dir widersprechen. Schau bei GT-Man in die Galerie  Aber 20 Leuts mit Ihren GT's kommt nicht oft vor. Da gebe ich Dir recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (17. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann wären die Mädels nicht so in der Minderheit   Obwohl meine sehr* schlagfertig *ist



Hm, wird doch wohl nicht so ein Treffen wie früher in der Jugend??? Zelten, viel Bier und Randale???    

Daggi 
die wirklich gespannt ist, die Gesichter zu den Nicks kennen zu lernen...


----------



## Janikulus (17. August 2007)

oh je, da werden einige hier ja richtig was verpassen: viele GT's, Singletrails, Zelten, Wurst, Bier, sogar ein Sticker und sicher eine Menge Spass!

Leider wird es bei mir dieses Jahr nichts, umzug nach Frankreich, neuer Job und ein Haus das renoviert werden will...

Also bitte, hier schön berichten und viele Bilder Zeigen!

Wünsche viel Spass bei dem Treffen.


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sticker, fahrradanhänger ??? ihr macht es einem echt nicht leicht...



Das wollen wir ja auch gar nicht 
Wir möchten möglichst viele GT´ler hier im Weserbergland begrüßen dürfen



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich bring meine Frau, und das weisse eBay-Avalanche mit, wenns meins wird



Egal wie es auch ausgeht. Deine Frau ist natürlich auch willkommen, dann sind wir zwar immer noch in der Minderheit, doch dann sieht es schon nicht mehr so trüb für uns aus.


----------



## mountymaus (18. August 2007)

Hallo noch mal @all  !!!!!
Das Treffen rückt immer näher und wir würden uns riesig darüber freuen , wenn wir es schaffen
die magische Teilnehmerzahl von 20 zu erreichen. 
Also, nehmt Euch ein Herz und tragt Euch doch bitte *HIER* ein.


----------



## SpeedyR (18. August 2007)

Hellooo!

Könntest du eine Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste posten?Ich hab mittlerweile seber den Überblick verloren,bei sooo vielen zusagen *freu*

Gaüsse Rafa


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2007)

Hallo , hier mal ein kurzer Überblick der "festen" Zusagen 

1 GT-Hinterland
2 Cleiende
3 Manni1599
4 Salzbrezel Samstag
5 Stemmel
6 SpeedyR
7 GT-Sassy Samstag
8 Ketterechts/ ggf. mit Freundin
9 Davidbelize
10 Oldman
11 Kint
12 bofh
13 tomasius
14 TigersClaw mit Frau
15 peru73
16 hoeckle 

Interesse 
Versus
Korat
jopo
oh markus
Muckelchen
tofo1000
boramaniac
Micki260
daniel77
Lousa

Dann fehlt noch das Organisationteam, natürlich mit fester Zusage 
gt-heini
mountymaus

*Wenn ich jetzt noch jemanden vergessen habe, dann nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.
*
Leider haben sich einige, die wir angeschrieben haben noch nicht gemeldet.
Entweder sind diese im Urlaub oder wollen halt einfach nicht.


----------



## korat (19. August 2007)

ich sage dann hiermit mal offiziell ab, weil ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob ich das schaffe. ich bräuchte bis ende september noch so ca. 8-10 wochenenden, leider sind es nicht mehr so viele.
euch auf jeden fall viel spaß!
und falls ich doch noch irgendwie auftauchen sollte, ist es ja sicher auch kein beinbruch...


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2007)

korat schrieb:


> ich sage dann hiermit mal offiziell ab, weil ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob ich das schaffe. ich bräuchte bis ende september noch so ca. 8-10 wochenenden, leider sind es nicht mehr so viele.
> euch auf jeden fall viel spaß!
> und falls ich doch noch irgendwie auftauchen sollte, ist es ja sicher auch kein beinbruch...



Schade, dass wir Dich nicht kennen lernen. 
Falls es dann doch irgendwie klappen würde, dann bist Du natürlich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2007)

*Einladung zum 3. GT-Forumstreffen​*

*Hallo an alle, die von der GT- Sucht befallen sind und deren Anhänge.*

Wir möchten Euch recht herzlich zum *3. GT-Forumstreffen* einladen.
Das Treffen findet in diesem Jahr zentral von Deutschland in Bad Karlshafen, im Weserbergland vom 21.09.-23.09. statt.
Wir waren schon wieder fleißig und haben uns Gedanken gemacht, wie Ihr das Fahrerlager (Campingplatz) findet. Also, anbei haben wir einige Dateien mit entsprechenden Wegbeschreibungen aus den verschiedenen Richtungen eingefügt.

Als Ablauf des Treffens haben wir uns vorgestellt, dass Ihr ab Freitag Mittag anreisen könnt. Dann wird das Fahrerlager aufgebaut und der Tag wird bei Lagerfeuer, totem Tier vom Grill und ein, zwei, drei. Flaschen Bier und guter Laune zum Ausklang gebracht.

Für Samstag haben Jörg und Insa zwei Touren für Euch. Je nach Lust, Laune und Möglichkeit könnt Ihr dann zwischen einer ca. 70-80km Tour oder einer kürzeren Tour von ca. 25-30km wählen. Bei der großen Tour, die der Jörg leitet, haben wir einen Freund von uns engagiert, der sich in der Gegend auch sehr gut auskennt, um bei eventuellen defekten oder ausfällen anderer Art mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. 
Insa wird die kleine Runde leiten. *Start ist um 11.00 Uhr am Campingplatz*
Wenn wir dann alle geschafft und müde von den Touren zurück sind und uns dann geduscht, oder auch nicht geduscht haben, werden wir den Abend bei gemütlichem Lagerfeuer, totem Tier auf dem Grill und ein, zwei, drei. Flaschen Bier und natürlich auch bei intensiven Schraubergesprächen ausklingen lassen.

Für den Sonntag haben wir uns überlegt noch eine kleine Tour zu fahren, welche in etwa eine Länge von 20- 30km hat.
Wenn wir nach dieser Tour dann wieder am Fahrerlager angekommen sind, werden wir das Treffen für dieses Jahr langsam ausklingen lassen.
*
Gutes Wetter haben wir bestellt, doch ob das was wird???*

Für gute Laune, Fleisch für den Grill, Zelte etc. hat jeder selbst zu sorgen.

Wenn jemand noch ein Gästeverzeichnis braucht, möge er sich bitte an die Kurverwaltung der Stadt Bad Karlshafen wenden.

Nun können wir nur hoffen, dass auch wirklich viele zum Treffen erscheinen​

Als Anhang findet Ihr entsprechende Anfahrtsbeschreibungen. Es gibt sicherlich auch kürzere Anfahrtsstrecken, aber diese Beschreibungen wären dann sehr umfangreich und würden eher verwirren. Daher haben wir uns entschlossen, die Anfahrt so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Wer ein Navigationsgerät sein Eigen nennt, kann sich ja die entsprechenden Beschreibungen sparen. 

Die Adresse des Campingplatzes lautet:

Campingplatz Bad Karlshafen
Am Rechten Weserufer 2
34385 Bad Karlshafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (25. August 2007)

Prima....

Ist ja wie auf mich zugeschnitten 

Vielen Dank für all eure Mühen!

Gruß...


----------



## Kruko (25. August 2007)

*Nachtrag zur Einladung:*

*Die Teilnahme am Treffen erfolgt auf eigene Verantwortung. Da es sich um ein nichtkommerzielles Treffen handelt, ist jeder für sich und sein Material verantwortlich. Die Touren sind ausgearbeitet, werden aber nicht geführt. Mit der Anmeldung bzw. der Teilnahme erkennt der / die TeilnehmerIn den Haftungsausschluss  ausdrücklich an!*

Der Satz muss leider sein.


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2007)

So,

habe es endlich geschafft eine mögliche Sonntagstour problemlos abzufahren Diese Tour hätte ca. 35 km. Dank Kyrill war es gar nicht so einfach etwas zu finden 

Das Treffen lässt ja nun auch nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten. Sind nur noch 3 Wochen.   Also überlegt Euch schon mal, was Ihr alles einpacken wollt bzw. müsst


----------



## Davidbelize (29. August 2007)

ALSO ICH BRINGE EIN RAD MIT


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ALSO ICH BRINGE EIN RAD MIT





Nur eins? 

Ich hab extra in der Firma den VW-Bus geblockt weil ich in meinen Caddy nur 5 Stück reinkriege....


----------



## bofh (30. August 2007)

Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad nach dieser Einteilung haben denn die Touren?

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad nach dieser Einteilung haben denn die Touren?
> 
> E.




Da es ja nicht nur Singletrails gibt, ist die Einteilung schwierig. 

Aber ich würde diese im Durchschnitt in die Klasse S1-S2 einteilen. Einige wenige Abschnitte sind in der S3-Klasse. Somit sollte das meiste für jeden fahrbar sein.


----------



## bofh (30. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber ich würde diese im Durchschnitt in die Klasse S1-S2 einteilen. Einige wenige Abschnitte sind in der S3-Klasse.


Au weia.
S1+ ist bei mir (Edit: noch) die Grenze der Fahrtechnik...

E.


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Au weia.
> S1+ ist bei mir die Grenze der Fahrtechnik...
> 
> E.



Dann behaupte ich mal, dass Du 90 -95 % der Wege fahren kannst 

Die Samstagsstrecke ist am Anfang identisch. Nach dem ersten Berg kann jeder noch entscheiden wie weit bzw. wie viel sich jeder zu traut. Dabei bin ich noch am überlegen, ob man den ersten Berg über zwei Wege anfahren soll. Einmal einen breiten Schotterweg und als Alternative einen etwas steileren Singletrail, wo allerdings ein Baum quer zur Fahrtrichtung liegt.

Bei der Sonntagsrunde ist nur die letzte Abfahrt nach Karlshafen als wirklich schwierig zu bezeichen. Hier gibt es ein paar enge Kurven, die zusätzlich noch Treppen aufweisen. Wer es sich nicht zu traut, muss hier das Rad kurz schieben.


----------



## oldman (30. August 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann behaupte ich mal, dass Du 90 -95 % der Wege fahren kannst
> 
> *Die Samstagsstrecke ist am Anfang identisch. Nach dem ersten Berg kann jeder noch entscheiden wie weit bzw. wie viel sich jeder zu traut. Dabei bin ich noch am überlegen, ob man den ersten Berg über zwei Wege anfahren soll. Einmal einen breiten Schotterweg und als Alternative einen etwas steileren Singletrail, wo allerdings ein Baum quer zur Fahrtrichtung liegt.*
> 
> Bei der Sonntagsrunde ist nur die letzte Abfahrt nach Karlshafen als wirklich schwierig zu bezeichen. Hier gibt es ein paar enge Kurven, die zusätzlich noch Treppen aufweisen. Wer es sich nicht zu traut, muss hier das Rad kurz schieben.



sehr gute Idee!


----------



## cleiende (30. August 2007)

So, ich habe meine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Rhein-Main mal ins LMB gestellt.
Von 2-3 Leuten habe ich schon gehört.
Bitte einfach eintragen.

Wo? Hier!


----------



## oldman (30. August 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> So, ich habe meine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Rhein-Main mal ins LMB gestellt.
> Von 2-3 Leuten habe ich schon gehört.
> Bitte einfach eintragen.
> 
> Wo? Hier!




bin dabei (mit einem Bike, so wie sich das gehört  )


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

Damit unser Fahrerlager auf dem Campingplatz auch gut zu erkennen ist, werden wir Dank* GT Deutschland* das Ganze mit solchen Fahnen kenntlich machen 





Wir freuen uns schon auf das Treffen


----------



## tomasius (30. August 2007)

... und Hans Rey leitet die Tour am Samstag! - Ich wusste doch, dass es nicht nur ein kleines Treffen wird.


----------



## bofh (30. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und Hans Rey leitet die Tour am Samstag! - Ich wusste doch, dass es nicht nur ein kleines Treffen wird.


Dann auf jeden Fall.  
Trial-Legende hin, Hans Rey her. So einen Spitzenmann lockt doch eine Tour mit maximal S3 nicht hinterm Ofen vor. Also muß es mindestens S4 sein.

Das Weserbergland ist zum Wandern auch ganz schön...

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und Hans Rey leitet die Tour am Samstag! - Ich wusste doch, dass es nicht nur ein kleines Treffen wird.



Hans fährt leider in der Woche vor unserem Treffen nach Hause. Somit kann er leider nicht zu uns kommen.  Er hat uns allen eine Gute Zeit und viel Spaß gewünscht. 

Vielleicht schafft es ja jemand von GT Deutschland. 
Klasse finde ich schonmal, das die Flaggen zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (30. August 2007)

Und ich komme mit meinem neuen Dodge...     

Nein, im Ernst. Wenn ich´s packe, komme ich Sonntag mit´m Camper und den Bikes und Frau auf den Platz.


----------



## GT-Man (30. August 2007)

Ich hoffe auf eine richtig geile Fotostory!!!!


----------



## cleiende (30. August 2007)

Kriegste mit Sicherheit. Schau Dir den 05er Thread an.


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2007)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> Wenn ich´s packe, komme ich Sonntag mit´m Camper und den Bikes und Frau auf den Platz.



Das will ich doch hoffen. Bei der kürzesten Anreise 

Schöne Grüße nach Vellmar


----------



## jopo (30. August 2007)

Und ich kann leider doch nicht dabei sein, meine Mutter war überrraschend erkrankt und ich bin jetzt schon in Burgwedel. Auf der Herfahrt war ich bei Rohloff in Kassel und bin dann mit Lobo im Auto an der Weser entlang über Bad Karlshafen gefahren. Ein schönes Städtchen und eine schöne Gegend, was man beim Durchfahren so sieht! Hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen, die kleine Runde am Samstag mitzufahren. Schade, schade, das es für mich nicht geklappt hat.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern am Treffen eine gute Zeit und mir, dass ich beim nächsten Treffen dabei sein kann.
jopo


----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2007)

Hallo noch mal an alle die auf das GT-Forumstreffen kommen wollen.
Ich denke mal, dass einige mehr kommen möchten als sich *HIER* eingetragen haben. Ich möchte Euch einfach noch einmal bitten, dass Ihr das noch nachholt, damit wir z.B. Sitzplätze am Fahrerlager besser einplanen können.

Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die "GT-Truppe"


----------



## Davidbelize (5. September 2007)

so heut ticket gekauft.   
sind ja nur 5 stunden von der hauptstadt bis nach bad karlshafen.

komme am freitag um 18:05 an. nun möchte ich gerne wissen wo ich da aussteigen muss da der zug mehrmals in der stadt hält.


----------



## mountymaus (5. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so heut ticket gekauft.
> sind ja nur 5 stunden von der hauptstadt bis nach bad karlshafen.
> 
> komme am freitag um 18:05 an. nun möchte ich gerne wissen wo ich da aussteigen muss da der zug mehrmals in der stadt hält.



Das freut uns , dass Du schon das Ticket hast  
Bad Karlshafen hat doch nur einen Bahnhof an dem Du aussteigen kannst  
Oder bist Du auch noch mit dem Bus unterwegs???
Werden dann versuchen, Dich am Bahnhof mit einer Delegation verrückter GT-Fahrer abzuholen.
Der Jörg oder ich werden dann auf jeden Fall am Bahnhof sein. Es sind ca. 10 Gehminuten zum Campingplatz.


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2007)

War heute noch mal auf dem Campingplatz und habe nachgefragt, ob alles klar geht. Somit steht dem Treffen nichts weiter im Wege. 

Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (6. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter.



Na solange es nicht wird wie hier... ( 7 Grad und Schnee auf 800 Meter sowie Dauerregen...  )


----------



## GT-TEAM (6. September 2007)

liebe gt freunde,

es freut uns ausserordentlich, dass ihr so ein treffen auf die beine stellt. ich habe mich lange mit cyclery unterhalten. er ist bestens informiert in allen belangen gt. für nächstes jahr könnt ihr mich definitiv einplanen. der termin zu all diesen messeterminen ist ein bisschen schwierig. ich hoffe ihr habt nur gutes über unseren auftritt auf der eurobike gehört. es war wirklich wahnsinn. mehr als 100 kisten bier haben wir auf der party am donnerstag abend nieder- gemacht. an die organisatoren nochmals besten dank. hans grüsst euch ganz herzlich, er ist immer aufmerksam im forum dabei und hat euch einige autogrammkarten zur verfügung gestellt. ebenso habe ich den internationelen kataolg rausgeschickt. diskutiert darüber. wenn ihr interesse an weiteren modellen habt, so teilt das bitte sebastian mit. sebastian kann dann ja alles zusammentragen und mir diese anregugnen für die 09 er kollektion zukommen lassen. ich hoffe ihr habt verständnis, dass wir dieses jahr nicht alle modelle aus der internationelen kollektion führen können. das ist bei anderen herstellern genauso. gt ist in 42 ländern mit vertriebsorganisationen vertreten und die bedürfnisse sind in jedem land anders. wichtig ist natürlich auch, dass die modelle für die man sich als distributeur entscheidet dann auch am lager sind, wenn der kunde es wünscht. darauf könnt ihr euch bei uns verlassen. diese jahr haben wir viele neuheiten ins programm aufgenommen. wenn dieser weg von euch angenommen wird, so setzen wir für nächstes jahr gerne noch eins obendrauf!! an sebastian habe ich heute jede menge kataloge von der deutschland kollektion geschickt. einiges davon haben wir bereits am lager. der zaskar anniversery frame kommt zum schluss im januar 2008. ich hoffe ihr könnt darauf warten. der rahmen ist einzigartig, auf in die zukunft!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. September 2007)

Danke GT-TEAM für den Beitrag. Das ist eben das Besondere was GT ausmacht. Weiter so!


----------



## mountymaus (6. September 2007)

Hallo  , 
wo findet man denn solche Automaten??
Ich hoffe wir brauchen so einen nicht, wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag unsere Touren fahren.


----------



## hoeckle (6. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo  ,
> wo findet man denn solche Automaten??
> Ich hoffe wir brauchen so einen nicht, wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag unsere Touren fahren.



Hamburg und hier: www.radsportvonhacht.de


----------



## GT-Man (6. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo  ,
> wo findet man denn solche Automaten??



Bei Bicology in Berlin hängt die Conti-Ausgabe (Foto nur als Beispiel wie die gelbe Kiste aussieht). Hab´s auch schonmal ausprobiert - und siehe da, es klappt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (6. September 2007)

> hans grüsst euch ganz herzlich, er ist immer aufmerksam im forum dabei und hat euch einige autogrammkarten zur verfügung gestellt.



Na dann mal nen schönen Gruß zurück an Hans !!!

Wie kann man so eine Autogrammkarte sein eigen nennen? Hätte gern eine wenn noch welche da sind!

Danke!


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. September 2007)

Zweirad Company in Peine hat auch son Schwalbe Automat.


----------



## versus (7. September 2007)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> liebe gt freunde, auf in die zukunft!



dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

es freut mich wirklich sehr, dass wir GTler hier nicht mehr im informationsvakuum herumspekulieren müssen, sondern jetzt wieder von GT beachtet und informiert werden!  
ich glaube ihr habt hier auch wirklich die chance das wissen eines grossen pools von leuten zu nutzen, denen sowohl die historie der marke GT bestens bekannt ist, als auch *aktuelle *bike-technik und anforderungen, die *derzeit *vom markt (also auch von bikern ohne rosa GT-brille) gefordert wird!

ich fände es toll, wenn ihr unsere anregungen aufnehmen und teile davon vielleicht umsetzen könntet. dann könnten wir alle ein bisschen dazu beitragen wohin es mit GT in zukunft geht !


----------



## daniel77 (7. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo  ,
> wo findet man denn solche Automaten??
> Ich hoffe wir brauchen so einen nicht, wenn wir am Samstag oder Sonntag unsere Touren fahren.



Die Idee stammt aus Kassel   (und der erste stand natürlich auch in Kassel) > http://www.schlauchomat.de/


----------



## micki260 (8. September 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich muss leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen.
Kämpfe schon seit gute sechs Wochen mit meinen Lendenwirbeln.
Wenn alles nicht hilft, werde ich wohl oder übel das Biken an den Nagel hängen müssen.
Wünsche euch allen ne menge Spaß und natürlich schönes Bikerwetter.


----------



## bofh (8. September 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> ich muss leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen.


 


> Kämpfe schon seit gute sechs Wochen mit meinen Lendenwirbeln.
> Wenn alles nicht hilft, werde ich wohl oder übel das Biken an den Nagel hängen müssen.


Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß Du Dich irrst. Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall...

E.


----------



## mountymaus (8. September 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> ich muss leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen.
> Kämpfe schon seit gute sechs Wochen mit meinen Lendenwirbeln.
> Wenn alles nicht hilft, werde ich wohl oder übel das Biken an den Nagel hängen müssen.
> Wünsche euch allen ne menge Spaß und natürlich schönes Bikerwetter.



Na, da kann man leider nichts machen . Auch von mir Gute Besserung und sieh zu, dass Du wieder vernünftig auf die Beine kommst.


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

Bin heute noch mal die große Runde abgefahren. 

War eine ziemliche Schinderei.  

Dauerregen hat die Singletrails sehr matschig gemacht, was sich wohl auch nicht ändern wird.  

Wer hat, sollte sich am besten zwei Paar Schuhe mitbringen. Damit man auch noch am Sonntag in trockenen Schuhen losfahren kann. 





Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2007)

Wie lange hastn gebraucht für die Runde? Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich fit bin für die grosse Runde. Bin heute 81.5 kg in 3h 20min gefahren, allerdings auf 1.35 Zoll Slicks und nur Asphalt.


----------



## bofh (9. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bin heute 81.5 *kg* in 3h 20min gefahren, allerdings auf 1.35 Zoll Slicks und nur Asphalt.


Und wie weit?  

Sorry - aber bei der Vorlage...

Ich bin heute knapp 70 km gefahren - reine Fahrzeit um dreieinhalb Stunden, eher etwas mehr. Allerdings im hügeligen Gelände. Mit einem Gang.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie lange hastn gebraucht für die Runde? Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich fit bin für die grosse Runde. Bin heute 81.5 kg in 3h 20min gefahren, allerdings auf 1.35 Zoll Slicks und nur Asphalt.



Ich bin fast 4,5 Std. gefahren, habe aber nur 67 km gefahren. Haben aber so gut wie keine Pausen gemacht, was bei der Runde am Treffen sicherlich der Fall sein wird.

Aber wie bereits erwähnt, kann man sich nach dem ersten Berg noch entscheiden, ob man die kurze oder die lange Runde fahren will


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Und wie weit?
> 
> Sorry - aber bei der Vorlage...
> 
> ...



Shice Schreibfehler. Es soll natürlich 81.5 km heissen  Ich wäre schneller gewesen, aber hab die ersten 30 km ziemlich starken Gegenwind gehabt und bin kaum schneller als 20 kmh gefahren.


----------



## cleiende (9. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bin heute noch mal die große Runde abgefahren.
> 
> War eine ziemliche Schinderei.
> 
> ...



Nicht so defätistisch!
11:00 (gepl. Tourstart) + 4,5 h = 15:30. Das heisst noch gute 4:30 Tageslicht danach.
Nicht abschrecken, motivieren!
oldman und ich sind heiß auf Kilometer und wenn es sein muss auch SCHLAMM, Stichwort "artgerechte Bewegung".


----------



## bofh (9. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dauerregen hat die Singletrails sehr matschig gemacht, was sich wohl auch nicht ändern wird.


Ohne jetzt die 25. Matschreifendiskussion (ich komme grad von der Suchfunktion) lostreten zu wollen: Gibt es eine Reifenempfehlung (kein UST) in 2,1" für diese Verhältnisse?

E.


----------



## hoeckle (9. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



Ohh mein Gott.... Das ist ja ganz schmutzig, nass und benutzt... Armes Zassi, sucht wohl bald ein neues warmes Zuhause mit eigener Schmusedecke und täglicher Liebkosung mit weichem Baumwolltuch...


----------



## Kruko (9. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht



Wie kann ich denn noch mehr motivieren ??

Dem Zaskar geht es schon wieder richtig gut. Nach der Dusche und dem Öl ist er wieder wohlauf und rund um zufrieden


----------



## tomasius (9. September 2007)

... und ich bin am Wochenende mit dem alten Zaskar beim VulkanBike Marathon in der Eifel gewesen. Die 85 km/ 2000 hm waren für mich grenzwertig.  

Zum Grillen komme ich ich auf jeden Fall und eine kleine Runde um den Campingplatz sitzt wohl auch noch drin. - Mehr möchte ich in meiner derzeitgen Verfassung nicht zusagen.  

Mal sehen, ob ich in den zwei Wochen wieder erholt bin. 

Bei dem Marathon war ich übrigens nicht der einzige Starter mit einem alten Zaskar. Ein starres 91er habe ich dort auch gesichtet. - Vielleicht liest er ja auch hier im GT Forum mit.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## tofu1000 (9. September 2007)

Ach ja.



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal an alle die auf das GT-Forumstreffen kommen wollen.
> Ich denke mal, dass einige mehr kommen möchten als sich *HIER* eingetragen haben. Ich möchte Euch einfach noch einmal bitten, dass Ihr das noch nachholt, damit wir z.B. Sitzplätze am Fahrerlager besser einplanen können.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die "GT-Truppe"


 
Dabei!  
Ich erscheine dann wahrscheinlich am Freitag so gegen 19 Uhr rum, falls ich tatsächlich mal pünktlich von Arbeit wegkommen sollte....


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2007)

Juhuu es ist vollbracht ,
wenn nun keiner mehr absagt, dann haben wir die unglaubliche Zahl von 20 Teilnehmern geknackt (Anhänge erst mal nicht berüchsichtigt). Da ich nicht genau weiß, wer nun seinen Anhang mitbringt. Dann sind es noch mehr  . Wir freuen uns jetzt schon riesig auf das Treffen und wünschen allen eine gute Anreise ob mit Auto, Bus oder der Bahn.
Wenn noch jemand mit der Bahn anreist:
*Es gibt in Bad Karlshafen nur einen Bahnhof!!*
Wenn Ihr uns dann noch die Zeit sagt, an der Ihr ankommt, dann werden wir natürlich auch versuchen ein Empfangskomitee zu organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (10. September 2007)

Mal eine andere Frage:

Wieviele Räder nehmt ihr mit? Nehmt ihr nur das eine Rad zum Fahren mit oder zeigt ihr noch andere Schätzchen vor? Wenn ihr auch mehrere mitbringt, würde ich mit Zaskar (zum Fahren) und LTS (um das hässlichste unserer GTs zu zeigen) anreisen.

Gruß...


----------



## Davidbelize (10. September 2007)

also ich war schon froh eine bikereservierung bei der bahn durchzusetzen.  

aber solls das zassi oder das zassi oder das lts oder das.......  ..... ..... .... sein ?


----------



## mountymaus (10. September 2007)

Hallöle  ,
bringt doch einfach so viele GT's mit, wie Ihr mitbekommt.
Zur Not kommen die in diverse Autos, Anhänger oder was uns sonst noch zur Verfügung steht um im Trockenen und Sicheren zu übernachten. Dann können alle mal schauen, wie die Räder in Natura aussehen .

Gruß Insa


----------



## cleiende (12. September 2007)

Frage:
Was die können, können wir auch.
Sollen wir?

Bedeutet aber auch daß die Teilnehmer der anonymen Veröffentlichung der Bilder im WWW zustimmen.
Separate Domain hätte ich keine dafür, könnte aber eine Sektion auf meiner Page einrichten.
Organisatoren, pls comment.


----------



## mountymaus (12. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Frage:
> Was die können, können wir auch.
> Sollen wir?



Sollen wir??? Nee, meiner Meinung nach müssen wir 
Gute Idee  Damit zeigen wir denen wie der Hase läuft


----------



## Kint (12. September 2007)

schwer dafür. denen MÜSSEN wir zeigen welcher GARY denn wirklich die besten Bbikes baute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (12. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Separate Domain hätte ich keine dafür, könnte aber eine Sektion auf meiner Page einrichten.



Bei Bedarf kann ich auch gerne eine Subdomain mit entsprechendem Webspace beisteuern.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## versus (12. September 2007)

die ausstellungshalle der klein-jünger ist allerdings schwer zu toppen !

http://bilder.grimm.to/klein/

allerdings haben schätzungsweise alle ausgestellten kleins zusammen weniger km als eines meiner GTs - diese NOS-manie werde ich nie verstehen. wofür ist ein rad gut, mit dem man sich nicht zu fahren traut ???


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2007)

dieser satz ist ein konzentrat an wahrheiten.... thx versus    


"diese NOS-manie werde ich nie verstehen. wofür ist ein rad gut, mit dem man sich nicht zu fahren traut ???"


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2007)

Bei NOS Teilen ist aber der Vorteil, dass alle Kratzer, Beulen, etc. von mir persönlich sind!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (12. September 2007)

Ich werde definitiv am Sonntag früh erscheinen. Bringe 4 Stck. von Gary T. mit!


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2007)

Bei Regen komme ich mit meinem Cannondale!


----------



## mountymaus (12. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Bei Regen komme ich mit meinem Cannondale!



Das ist nicht Dein ernst  !!
Dann musst Du eine Lokalrunde für mindestens 20 "verrückte" GT'ler schmeißen


----------



## bofh (12. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Bei Regen komme ich mit meinem Cannondale!


Du weißt, was bei Singlespeeder-Veranstaltungen mit Cannondales obligatorischerweise gemacht wird?  

E.

PS: Ein Singlespeeder ist nächstes Wochenende auf jeden Fall dabei...


----------



## tomasius (12. September 2007)

Sie werden mit roher Gewalt zerstört, oder?


----------



## bofh (12. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Sie werden mit roher Gewalt zerstört, oder?


Nein, aber es wird das "obligatorische Cannondale-Tossing-Foto" gemacht. 

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> die ausstellungshalle der klein-jünger ist allerdings schwer zu toppen !
> 
> allerdings haben schätzungsweise alle ausgestellten kleins zusammen weniger km als eines meiner GTs - diese NOS-manie werde ich nie verstehen. wofür ist ein rad gut, mit dem man sich nicht zu fahren traut ???



Ich glaube daß z.B. die schweizer Fraktion die Räder durchaus noch hart rannimmt. Täusch Dich mal nicht, ein Kumpel hat mit seinem Adroit kürzlich die 50.000 Marke geknackt und der Bock sieht noch gut aus (....nightstorm.....).


----------



## versus (13. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich glaube daß z.B. die schweizer Fraktion die Räder durchaus noch hart rannimmt.



die kleins, die ich hier in zürich beisher gesehen habe, haben sich alle nicht von der seepromenade weg bewegt  

aber vorgestern kam mir ein schickes sts am ütliberg entgegen  

klar gibt es auch kleinFAHRER (bin ja selbst einer  ), aber der grösste teil der beim treffen ausgestellten räder hat keine 500km runter.

und jetzt hopp, HÄNDE WASCHEN ! ! !


----------



## cleiende (13. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und jetzt hopp, HÄNDE WASCHEN ! ! !


Nicht nötig, ich hab das Unwort nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Davidbelize (15. September 2007)

man freue ich mich schon aufs biken am wochenende.
mal wieder so richtig ans limit gehen mit all den biker-profis.


----------



## mountymaus (15. September 2007)

Nur noch 6 mal schlafen  und *dann* ist es soweit


----------



## bofh (16. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Nur noch 6 mal schlafen  und *dann* ist es soweit


5x.
 

E.


----------



## Kruko (17. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> 5x.
> 
> 
> E.



4 X  

Und wer hat, bitte an Feuerholz denken, damit uns abends nicht kalt wird und wir ein wenig nach Qualm riechen


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2007)

Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-( Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dann aber dabei.


----------



## bofh (17. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-( Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dann aber dabei.


Das Du dann ausrichtest? 

Schade, daß Du nicht kommen kannst.

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2007)

da ich mit einem guten kasten bier aus berlin nicht dienen kann, werde ich meine berühmte selfmade bbq-sauce herstellen und euch mitbringen (ein kasten in der bahn wirkt auch eher so als wenn ich auf dem weg zum bund wäre).
wozu ist man koch  wenn man nicht einmal dazu fähig wäre.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Das Du dann ausrichtest?



Wenn die GT-Fraktion nichts gegen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einzuwenden hat, gerne. Routen gibt es hier genug, allerdings sind diese eher flach 

Wie wärs mit einem Treffen kommenden Sommer an der Ostsee?


----------



## hoeckle (17. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn die GT-Fraktion nichts gegen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einzuwenden hat, gerne. Routen gibt es hier genug, allerdings sind diese eher flach
> 
> Wie wärs mit einem Treffen kommenden Sommer an der Ostsee?



Und der Wind kommt immer von vorne....


----------



## bofh (17. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn die GT-Fraktion nichts gegen Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einzuwenden hat, gerne. Routen gibt es hier genug, allerdings sind diese eher flach


Flach ist relativ. Meine Eltern wohnen in der Gegend von Lulu. Dort ist es hügeliger als im Münsterland. Außerdem hat es in Meck-Pomm noch die ein oder andere Schippe Sand - das muß man auch erst mal fahren können. 


> Wie wärs mit einem Treffen kommenden Sommer an der Ostsee?


 

E.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Und der Wind kommt immer von vorne....



Gibt den Abend vor der Tour Sauerkraut, dann bläst er auch von hinten


----------



## Kruko (17. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-( Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dann aber dabei.



Abmeldungen werden nur mit schriftlichen Attest oder mit Entschuldigung eines Elternteils akzeptiert  

Nein im Ernst: Schade, dass Du nicht kommen kannst. Wir halten Dir auf jeden Fall einen Platz frei.

Und über das nächste Treffen sollten wir sprechen, wenn wir dieses erfolgreich hinter uns haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2007)

Ihr bekommt als kleine Entschädigung viele schöne Fotos von den beiden GTs, die grad in Arbeit sind


----------



## Kruko (18. September 2007)

Hier mal eine kleine Wetter-Info zum Wochenende 

Laut Wetterdienste soll es sonnig und trocken sein  Die Temepraturen sollen bis 20°C steigen. 

Wäre für das Treffen ja sehr angenehm. Da können wir die langen Hemden und Hosen eingepackt lassen 

Bestellt hatten wir das gute Wetter ja. Es scheint so, als ob es auch ausgeliefert wird


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2007)

Nur noch 3x  heia machen!!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2007)

für die die es ganz aktuell mögen......................... 

http://donnerwetter.de/region/morgen.hts?plz=34380

und es sieht wirklich gut aus!




 Donnerstag Freitag Samstag Sonntag 

 12/17°C 10/21°C 13/20°C 10/22°C


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

DRINGLICH: 

kommt irgendjemand der zum treffen kommt an Frankfurt vorbei und wäre bereit nen kleinen umweg über 63179 Obertshausen ( ca 16 km südöstlich von FFM - liegt direkt an der A3) zu machen und mir ein bike mitzubringen ? wäre ein ebay kauf und klar ein GT ....  kann sonst nur ohne bike anradeln... äh auflaufen eh... hinfahren....   :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200152463616&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

derjenige wird klar entschädigt ...

tausend dank im vorraus...


----------



## versus (18. September 2007)

sven glaube mir, die rahmengrösse passt dir nicht !


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sven glaube mir, die rahmengrösse passt dir nicht !



wieso ist doch ein 24" er ... 

im ernst wäre für meinen neffen - dessen von mir aufgebautes bmx gerade vor zwei wochen aus dem keller entwendet wurde....


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> sven glaube mir, die rahmengrösse passt dir nicht !



auf mehrfache nachfrage muss ich eine richtigstellung drucken :


im ernst das war ein joke...ich komme natürlich mit nem bike an - aber das rad wäre superpassend für meinem neffen der gerade sich seins hat klauen lassen. und dank abholung wirds wohl auch eher günstig sein, was man dann gespart hat könnte man in bessere parts investieren. 

so und wortmeldung frankfurter leud wären suppa. oder von leud die an FFM vorbeikommen - oder von leud die nen umweg für mich machen wollen  

merci.


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-( Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dann aber dabei.



Schade eigentlich  , dann wird es knapp mit den 20 "GT-Verrückten"!!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich  , dann wird es knapp mit den 20 "GT-Verrückten"!!



Tja so is das, wenn man selbständig und ziemlich gefragt ist, ich hab übers ganze WE Arbeit ... Aber viel Arbeit heisst auch viel Geld ... viel Geld für mehr schöne GTs, und der 20th Anniversary will auch verdient werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2007)

naja,noch sind es 20 und dabei haben wir die anhänge noch nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Oh-Markus (18. September 2007)

Hi hi,
Urlaub ist gebucht, Wetter soll gut werden, was will man mehr.

Ich komme auch.

Kann noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Aalen die A7 hoch bis Kassel anbieten.

Dann bis Freitag.

Markus


----------



## cyclery.de (18. September 2007)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Kann noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Aalen die A7 hoch bis Kassel anbieten.



Und der Rest muss mit Fahrrad zurückgelegt werden?


----------



## GT-Oldschool (18. September 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

gibt es für den Sonntag schon einen groben Zeitplan?


----------



## mountymaus (18. September 2007)

GT-Oldschool schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> gibt es für den Sonntag schon einen groben Zeitplan?




Jepp gibt es:
Erst mal aufstehen , frühstücken und dann noch mal ca. gegen 11:00 Uhr eine  30km- 35km Tour. Nach der Tour den Tag ausklingen lassen.


----------



## cyclery.de (18. September 2007)

Hallo an alle,
beim Rafa wird es wohl tatsächlich nichts werden. Er liegt immer noch im Krankenhaus und wartet auf seine dritte Operation an der Hand, nachdem er letzte Woche auf der Arbeit ungünstig mit einer Säge in Kontakt gekommen ist  
Wenn er zum WE draußen ist und er sich einigermaßen fühlt, dann kommt er vielleicht mit seinem Vater für einen kurzen Besuch kurz hochgefahren. Rechnet aber lieber nicht damit...

Alle Glückwünsche wurden ordnungsgemäß ausgerichtet.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kint (18. September 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> beim Rafa wird es wohl tatsächlich nichts werden. Er liegt immer noch im Krankenhaus und wartet auf seine dritte Operation an der Hand, nachdem er letzte Woche auf der Arbeit ungünstig mit einer Säge in Kontakt gekommen ist
> Wenn er zum WE draußen ist und er sich einigermaßen fühlt, dann kommt er vielleicht mit seinem Vater für einen kurzen Besuch kurz hochgefahren. Rechnet aber lieber nicht damit...
> 
> ...



die worte 

auf der arbeit 
säge
und vor allem ungünstig in kontakt gekommen 

jagen mir immer wieder einen schauder über den rücken.  habe da schon zuviel gesehen als dass es anders wäre. 

ich hoffe alles ist noch oder wieder dran - und funktioniert. gute besserung bitte weiterhin.


----------



## oldman (18. September 2007)

alles Gute an Rafa auch von mir. So ein Mist aber auch! Auf dass er schnell wieder gesund wird!
oldman


----------



## Kruko (18. September 2007)

Auch von meiner Frau und mir wünschen wir Rafi gute Besserung. Wichtiger als das Treffen ist, dass mit der Hand alles wieder in Ordnung kommt. 

Es wird auch im nächstem Jahr sicherlich wieder ein Treffen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. September 2007)

ich kann mich meinen vorschreibern nur anschliessen.

wünsche auch gute besserung.         david


----------



## bofh (19. September 2007)

Gute Besserung...

E.

PS: Nur noch 2x schlafen.


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> PS: Nur noch 2x schlafen.



Daher nochmal die Bitte an alle Unentschlossenen: 

Wer kommen will, bitte kurze PN an mountymaus oder mich, damit wir noch entsprechend reagieren bzw. vorbereiten können.


----------



## kingmoe (19. September 2007)

Schnelle Genesung an Rafa!
Und euch allen ein geiles Treffen!


----------



## Stemmel (19. September 2007)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> beim Rafa wird es wohl tatsächlich nichts werden. Er liegt immer noch im Krankenhaus und wartet auf seine dritte Operation an der Hand, nachdem er letzte Woche auf der Arbeit ungünstig mit einer Säge in Kontakt gekommen ist
> Wenn er zum WE draußen ist und er sich einigermaßen fühlt, dann kommt er vielleicht mit seinem Vater für einen kurzen Besuch kurz hochgefahren. Rechnet aber lieber nicht damit...
> 
> Alle Glückwünsche wurden ordnungsgemäß ausgerichtet.
> ...




   Und wenn er dann noch im Krhs in LIF liegt, dann sind wir x-mal an ihm vorbeigefahren ohne ihn zu besuchen   

Auf alle Fälle auch von uns GUTE BESSERUNG und toi toi toi. 

Daggi


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2007)

Hi zusammen,

wann genau soll denn am Sa. die Tour losgehen? Frag nur wegen der Anfahrt. Kann erst ab Sa. und muss ja auch 250km zurücklegen; hab leider bis Freitag abend 18.30 Termine, sonst wär ich schon am Fr. gekommen.

Wenn jemand aus Oberfranken, Kreis CO. mit möchte kann er mich ruhig anmailen, 1 Mann mit einem Rad müsste noch in den Golf passen.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. September 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wann genau soll denn am Sa. die Tour losgehen? Frag nur wegen der Anfahrt. Kann erst ab Sa. und muss ja auch 250km zurücklegen; hab leider bis Freitag abend 18.30 Termine, sonst wär ich schon am Fr. gekommen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben gedacht, die Tour am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr zu starten.
Das sollte eigentlich für die Anfahrt von 250km reichen 
Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag, bis dahin!

*Eine gute Fahrt natürlich an alle!!!!*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2007)

Hi,

joh stimmt, da könnt ich ja fast gleich mit dem Rad hinfahren)) Harhar...da wär ich dann grad so richtig warm 

Bis dahin! Ich hoffe es erscheinen natürlich ALLE im vollen ORNAT! 

Viele Grüße
Peter




mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir haben gedacht, die Tour am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr zu starten.
> Das sollte eigentlich für die Anfahrt von 250km reichen
> Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag, bis dahin!
> 
> *Eine gute Fahrt natürlich an alle!!!!*


----------



## cleiende (19. September 2007)

Volles Ornat?
Du meinst wie der Mann in der Mitte?




Kann die Welt soviel grelle Farbe noch ab?

11:00 losfahren mit einer großen heterogenen Gruppe auf eine lange Strecke, überlegt Euch das gut. Ich habe vor Kurzem sowas über 95 km und 1800hm geführt, alle waren für Ihr Alter voll im Saft, Alter 25-50: Reine Fahrzeit 6:30


----------



## mountymaus (19. September 2007)

Weiß denn jamand ob VERSUS nun auch kommt???


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2007)

Da willst Du das falsche Shirt einpacken 

Dieses musst Du einpacken  





Bin eh gespannt, wie viele weiße Team-Trikots da rumfahren

Oder frierst Du leicht bei bis zu 25°C


----------



## hoeckle (19. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Oder frierst Du leicht bei bis zu 25°C



Ho, mal ganz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Das ganze ist doch im Weserbergland oder...???   

Gute Besserung auch von mir. Das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. September 2007)

tja da kann ich wohl dann doch nicht kommen..... 





















ich besitze zwar gts, aber keine bike-klamotten.


----------



## oldman (19. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> 11:00 losfahren mit einer großen heterogenen Gruppe auf eine lange Strecke, überlegt Euch das gut. Ich habe vor Kurzem sowas über 95 km und 1800hm geführt, alle waren für Ihr Alter voll im Saft, Alter 25-50: Reine Fahrzeit 6:30



da muss ich mal wieder cleiende zustimmen, lasst uns früher losfahren. macht sinn, sag ich mal.


----------



## Kruko (19. September 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ho, mal ganz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Das ganze ist doch im Weserbergland oder...???



Wir sind doch hier nicht am nördlichen Polarkreis 

Hier noch mal der Link von David zum Wetter:

http://donnerwetter.de/region/morgen.hts?plz=34380

David darf auch ohne GT-Trikot mitfahren 

Eigentlich ist geplant, dass wir ja mit zwei Gruppen losfahren. Nach dem ersten Berg kann jeder noch entscheiden, ob er die lange bzw. die kurze Runde fahren möchte. Bei der langen Runde haben wir höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch die Möglichkeit das ganze in schnellere und langsamere Gruppe aufzuteilen, da ein paar Bekannte mitfahren wollten. 

Das Problem mit einem früheren Beginn stellt sich für die Jungs & Mädels, die erst am Samstag anreisen wollen. Die Runden sind zum Schluss so ausgelegt, dass man diese problemlos abkürzen kann. 

Ansonsten müssten sich die Samstags-Anreiser noch mal hier melden, wann Sie frühestens in Karlshafen sein können.


----------



## cleiende (19. September 2007)

@GT-heini
Mach Dir keine Sorgen, hab ich in Lang- und Kurzarm. 

...das Foto stammt aus MEINEM Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (19. September 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...das Foto stammt aus MEINEM Album.



ertappt   bist Du mir jetzt böse??


----------



## Manni1599 (19. September 2007)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es erscheinen natürlich ALLE im vollen ORNAT!



Für *dicke* Kinder gibts leider kein Ornat......


----------



## cleiende (19. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> bist Du mir jetzt böse??



In Grenzen durchaus, ich bin immer skeptisch was das WWW und seine Implikationen hinsichtlich der Privatsphäre angeht.
Siehe auch meine PN vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## salzbrezel (19. September 2007)

> Ansonsten müssten sich die Samstags-Anreiser noch mal hier melden, wann Sie frühestens in Karlshafen sein können.



Wenn ich in BS um 7 losfahre, dann werde ich wohl gegen 9 da sein. Es wäre auch kein Problem, schon in Radklamotten zu kommen. Also Start um10 Uhr ist wohl kein Problem.

@GT-Heini:
Könntest du mir wohl per PM deine Handynr. zukommen lassen, so für den Notfall dass mein Auto den Geist aufgibt oder ich euch nicht finde?

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

dto pm mir mal einer bitte ne kontaktrufnummer. 

udn volles ornat ist bei mir leider auch nicht. gt baut nämlich auch keine klamotten für GROßE kinter....

wird dann wohl doch entweder ACDC oder life of agony werden


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich denke auch dass die Strecke zumindest für die die nicht soooooo fit sind wirklich abgekürzt werden sollte, denn unterwegs ist man da scho a bisserl.

Also wegen geht auch 10.00 Uhr! Werd ich schaffen. Möchte vorher noch in die Pension Baumeister, aber das dürfte klappen...

Die Frau Baumeister war auch echt klasse:" Für eine Nacht nehm ich 25!" Hihihihihihhihhi....so war das nicht gedacht 

Klären wir das hier noch vor Sa. ab jetzt Tour um 10.00 oder 11.00? Also wegen mir 10.00!

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

@ Kint & Salzbrezel

PN`s sind raus

@all

Ich denke, wir schauen einfach, wann wir los kommen. Sage dann einfach mal, dass wir zwischen 10.00 und 11.00 losfahren. Man möchte ja auch in Ruhe frühstücken und den ein oder anderen schon vor den Touren ein wenig kennenlernen. 

Es geht doch bei dem Treffen nicht nur um das Biken in einer anderen Gegend. Vielmehr ist es doch Sinn der Sache, dass wir uns mal alle persönlich kennenlernen und dabei auch etwas Biken.

Und bei den Touren können wir auf der Strecke entscheiden, wie weit es gehen soll.

Bitte stellt jetzt nicht alles in Frage, was wir vor Wochen schon alles geklärt bzw. besprochen hatten.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

eine handynr. hätte ich auch gerne.


der der mit der bahn reist........................................


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

manche sachen brauchen etwas länger, aber letztendlich: 

ich bin dabei !

auf wunsch erscheine ich auch im vollen ornat und reise mit cleinende und dem alten mann im grossen durstigen kfz an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

es konnte nur eine möglichkeit geben wenn versus kurz vorm treffen noch was in diesem thread schreibt.



ich finds gut.


----------



## Kruko (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> manche sachen brauchen etwas länger, aber letztendlich:
> 
> ich bin dabei !
> 
> auf wunsch erscheine ich auch im vollen ornat und reise mit cleinende und dem alten mann im grossen durstigen kfz an.



Freut mich Dann bis morgen Abend. Da kannst Du Deinen alten Rahmen noch mal streicheln


----------



## mountymaus (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> manche sachen brauchen etwas länger, aber letztendlich:
> 
> ich bin dabei !



Suppi    !! Wir haben eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwartet   (ist nur Spaß). 

Noch mal @ all!!
Wir wünschen allen eine ANGENEHME und STAUFREI anreise.
Wenn noch jemand Handynummern oder diverse andere Infos benötigt, dann lasst es uns wissen.


----------



## oliversen (20. September 2007)

Der blanke Neid schiesst mir ins Gesicht.... 

Viel Spass Jungs und Maedels, seid vorsichtig!
Wuensche Euch gutes gelingen.

oliversen


----------



## gnss (20. September 2007)

Hat Manni mich jetzt angemeldet? Und was muß ich dem Onkel vom Campingplatz sagen, damit ich mich in der Nähe niederlassen kann?


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat Manni mich jetzt angemeldet? Und was muß ich dem Onkel vom Campingplatz sagen, damit ich mich in der Nähe niederlassen kann?





musst nur oben rechts auf "last minute biking" gehen den termin raussuchen und dich eintragen.
du stehst noch nicht drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat Manni mich jetzt angemeldet? Und was muß ich dem Onkel vom Campingplatz sagen, damit ich mich in der Nähe niederlassen kann?



Manni hat Dich gemeldet . Sag einfach, dass Du zu der Fahrradtruppe gehörst bzw. zum GT-Treffen willst. (Gilt auch für alle anderen!!!) 

Wir werden morgen bei unserer Anreise Bescheid geben, dass noch ca. 20 weitere Personendaumen: ) kommen werden.


----------



## Janikulus (20. September 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Der blanke Neid schiesst mir ins Gesicht....
> 
> Viel Spass Jungs und Maedels, seid vorsichtig!
> Wuensche Euch gutes gelingen.
> ...



ja... und bitte dann hier bilder posten.

Viel Spass!!


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

bei den ganzen vorfreude-posts konnte ich dann ja nicht mehr anders ;-)

ich komme allerdings allein, d.h. ohne anhang. ich habe eben sogar extra noch die weisse gabel ins xcr re-installiert, damit es morgen nicht zu klagen kommt  !  

freu mich ! ! ! reserviert mir jemand für die weiteste anreise dann morgen abend ein gekühltes bier ?


----------



## Kint (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bei den ganzen vorfreude-posts konnte ich dann ja nicht mehr anders ;-)
> 
> ich komme allerdings allein, d.h. ohne anhang. ich habe eben sogar extra noch die weisse gabel ins xcr re-installiert, damit es morgen nicht zu klagen kommt  !
> 
> freu mich ! ! ! reserviert mir jemand für die weiteste anreise dann morgen abend ein gekühltes bier ?



ich versteh dich richtig du wolltest die psylo trotzdem zwecks übergabe mit bringen ja ?


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bei den ganzen vorfreude-posts konnte ich dann ja nicht mehr anders ;-)
> 
> ich komme allerdings allein, d.h. ohne anhang. ich habe eben sogar extra noch die weisse gabel ins xcr re-installiert, damit es morgen nicht zu klagen kommt  !
> 
> freu mich ! ! ! reserviert mir jemand für die weiteste anreise dann morgen abend ein gekühltes bier ?



Klar reservieren wir Dir ein gekühltes Bier. Kannst auch zwei haben!
Super das Du kommst


----------



## Stemmel (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> reserviert mir jemand für die weiteste anreise dann morgen abend ein gekühltes bier ?



Jo, Kasten wurde gerade gekauft. Bei den hiesigen Temperaturen funktioniert die Kühlung von alleine, da reicht der Kofferraum aus... 

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

so leute jetzt kanns jeder sehen.    
schaut mal rechts oben ins "last minute biking" fenster! so viele biker sieht man da bei einem treffen nicht oft.


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> ich versteh dich richtig du wolltest die psylo trotzdem zwecks übergabe mit bringen ja ?



was willst DU denn mit einem 17,5cm-schaft  ?


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Klar reservieren wir Dir ein gekühltes Bier. Kannst auch zwei haben!
> Super das Du kommst



das hört man gerne ! ich werde mich dann sa. revanchieren und gehe jetzt gleich in den coop einkaufen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## GT-Hinterland (20. September 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das hört man gerne ! ich werde mich dann sa. revanchieren und gehe jetzt gleich in den coop einkaufen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine



Klar verstehe ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. September 2007)

ICH GEBS ZU ICH BIN EIN BISSCHEN   und voller vorfreude  




aber bier kann ich trotzdem nicht auf meinem bike mitbringen.


----------



## bofh (20. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber bier kann ich trotzdem nicht auf meinem bike mitbringen.


Bier ist das kleinste unserer Probleme - schließlich sind 2 Kisten aus Münster unterwegs, die am Freitag ca. 18.30 ankommen werden. (Mit dabei sind 2 GTs und 2 Mittdreißiger )

Btw: nur noch einmal schlafen.  

E.


----------



## cleiende (20. September 2007)

Tach. 
Könntet Ihr für den alten Mann, versus und myself drei schnuckelige Plätzen blocken. Ober halt soviele wie man für Auto, drei Zelte, Und ggfs die grosse Plane braucht.
Wir melden uns wenn wir kurz vor Bad Karlshafen sind.


----------



## versus (20. September 2007)

und soeben sind noch 15 grüne fläschchen mit ins handgepäck gewandert.


----------



## tomasius (20. September 2007)

Mensch bofh, ich habe einen SDI und keinen TDI.   Wir werden also erst um ca. 19.00h eintreffen.  

Heißt bei euch eigentlich GT "*G*nadenloses *T*rinken"? Da mache ich nicht mit.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2007)

So, wir melden uns dann ab. Sind dann nur noch mobil erreichbar. 


Wir wünschen eine gute und stressfreie Anreise


----------



## Muckelchen (21. September 2007)

Hallo @ all,

bin gerade von der Abschlussuntersuchung vom Doc zurück (Bandscheibe). 
Ich werde nicht kommen können  
Ich habe noch 2Wochen Bike verbot . 

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und freue mich über viele Bilder!

Gruß aus HH 
Stefan


----------



## Oh-Markus (21. September 2007)

Hi hi,
ich meld mich dann auch ab ....

Ich fahr nämlich jetzt los    

Hab ja über 400 km vor mir .... 

Bis später

Markus


----------



## versus (21. September 2007)

ich bin dann ab jetzt auch auf der strasse !

bis heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (21. September 2007)

mein zug geht in 20 min. tschööööö bis denne.





und los


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2007)

Viel Spass, und wir erwarten Fotos und ausführliche Berichte


----------



## Ketterechts (21. September 2007)

Bei uns geht´s auch so in ner halben bis dreiviertel Stunde los - hoffentlich ist nicht allzu viel Verkehr - bis dann


----------



## korat (21. September 2007)

ein paar wunderschöne tage und viele geile kilometer für euch!
und bier! und überhaupt!


----------



## Kint (21. September 2007)

wenn hier noch jemand vom treffen reinschaut.: so leute ich komme hier spätestens 18.00 uhr los - wir sehn uns dann also ca 21, 22 uhr. könnt schon mal den campingfernseher anfeuern...


----------



## oldman (21. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn hier noch jemand vom treffen reinschaut.: so leute ich komme hier spätestens 18.00 uhr los - wir sehn uns dann also ca 21, 22 uhr. könnt schon mal den campingfernseher anfeuern...



bei mir sieht's ähnlich, also auf passen, dass wir uns beim parken nicht ineiander verkeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (21. September 2007)

Ich warte noch auf tomasius - aber im weitesten sinne: bis gleich... 

E.


----------



## GTdanni (21. September 2007)

Und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern des Treffens viel Spass. 

Ich währe sehr gern gekommen aber dieses Jahr hindern mich leider persönliche Gründe die 3 Tage weg zu bleiben. (ist ne lange Geschichte) 

Glaubt mir, es gibt sicher keinen der sich mehr ärgert nicht kommen zu können als mich. 
Aber es wird ja nicht das letzte Treffen bleiben... 

...viel Spass wünsch ich euch. 

Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> ... es gibt sicher keinen der sich mehr ärgert nicht kommen zu können als mich....




Doch, mich


----------



## Janikulus (21. September 2007)

ja ich bin leider auch daheim und darf Steinwolle an die Wände kleben und Rigibsplatten drüberschrauben...

aber jetzt haben wir ebay für uns alleine


----------



## cyclery.de (21. September 2007)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,
auch wenn ich hier im Thread mein Erscheinen nie groß angekündigt hatte, so möchte ich jetzt wenigstens mein Nichterscheinen verkünden  
Ich hätte euch alle wirklich sehr gerne kennengelernt und die Gesichter/Menschen hinter den Usernames getroffen. Habe mir sogar fast ausschließlich zu diesem Zwecke ein neues und CC-taugliches Rad gekauft, für welches ich hoffe nun trotzdem noch eine Verwendung zu haben  
Klingt zwar ein wenig lahm, aber ich möchte es nach dem Stress der letzten Wochen (u.a. Komplettumzug Laden + Hausrat) einfach mal ein wenig ruhiger angehen lassen. Und nun habe ich es heute - ich musste mir um 19:00 Uhr bei UPS noch für das Rad benötigte Teile abholen - leider nicht mehr geschafft loszufahren. Es bestünde zwar noch die Möglichkeit morgen früh zu fahren, aber das wird mir irgendwie zu eng, da Bad Karlshafen auch 300km von Rüsselsheim entfernt liegt.
Mein besonderer Dank geht noch an Cleiende, der mir sowohl eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (leider zu früh) angeboten, als auch extra für meine Verlobte sein GT Xizang mitgenommen hat. Ich weiß das zu würdigen...

Ich wünsche euch sehr viel Spaß und bin auf einen Report gespannt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## GTdanni (22. September 2007)

Und ich bin heute in Dresden bei einer RTF angesprochen worden warum ich nicht beim GT Treffen bin. 

Ein Bekannter von bofh (und gleichzeitig auch von mir) hatte von ihm von diesem Treffen gehört und konnte sich nicht vorstellen das ich da nicht dabei bin. 

Da könnt ihr mal sehen wie klein die Welt ist und wie bekannt ich als GT Fan bin. 




Cu Danni


----------



## salzbrezel (22. September 2007)

Hallo Ihrs!

Komme grade vom Treffen und muss euch sagen: Wer nicht dabei war, der hat was verpasst. Es gab viiieeeel Räder zu bestaunen, eine schöne Tour und nette Leute!
Jörg und Insa haben sich richtig Mühe gegeben, herzlichen Dank nochmal von meiner Seite! War einfach klasse!

Jetzt freue ich mich auf viele schöne Bilder!

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. September 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
War super Organisiert und alle waren gut drauf.
Freu mich schon auf´s nächste Jahr


----------



## GT-Oldschool (23. September 2007)

Schließe mich dem auch an!

Konnte ja leider nur gestern Abend bei Euch sein, wg. BMX-Training in Weiterstadt...
Vielen Dank noch mal, für die Bratwurst und das Bier!  ;-)   (die wir "schmarotzt" haben)
Sehr interessante Leute. Sehr interessante Themen. (Kugelfische essen, Asterix und Obelix, ...) Super Atmosphäre, als wir ankamen, mit dem großen Lagerfeuer und den GT-Fahnen. Tolle Bikes!
Insa, danke für´s Grillen...

Hoffentlich passt es für uns nächstes mal besser.

Viele Grüße aus Vellmar


----------



## salzbrezel (23. September 2007)

> Vielen Dank noch mal, für die Bratwurst



Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte natürlich die Gelegenheit nutzen vor allem den Organisatoren zu danken für das tolle Treffen. Top Orga und super Touren, Insa benso vielen Dank für Grillen!!!!

Endlich konnte ich auch mal die Menschen hinter den Beiträgen kennenlernen und ich muss sagen: allesamt echt angefressene GT-Fetischisten!

Die Schlammpackung hatte dann auch noch was Gutes: meine Haut am Schienbein ist jetzt total weich...harhar 

ach ja, fast hätt ichs vergessen: Hopfenperle, falls Dir der Rahmen zu klein ist..... 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2007)

Ich wäre übrigens für einen neuen Thread "GT Treffen 2007 - Fotos". 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Organisation.     

Gruß, Tom


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich wäre übrigens für einen neuen Thread "GT Treffen 2007 - Fotos".
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank für die Organisation. :daumen: :) :daumen: :)
> 
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2007)

Mir bitte auch, an [email protected] 

Edit: sowas bitte in Breitbild, ich brauch ein neues Wallpaper


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2007)

Sorry, Copyright und nur für Teilnehmer!


----------



## mountymaus (23. September 2007)

Hallo ,
wir haben es geschafft, der Rest wird morgen ausgepackt. Sind seit 19:00 Uhr zu Hause und haben uns erst mal eine ungesunde Fertig- Pizza reingepfiffen  .
Gehen dann gleich auf's Sofa und werden uns den *SUPER* Eindruck den wir von *EUCH ALLEN* hatten noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Wir, der Jörg und ich möchten uns noch mal bei *ALLEN* bedanken, die an dem Treffen teilgenommen haben. Ohne Euch wäre es nicht einmal halb soooooooo schön gewesen.
Ich kann es nicht lassen. Fast alle wissen was ich meine  !!!
Vielen Dank Euch allen!!!!!


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2007)

KLAR ! Ihr bekommt eine Diashow auf DVD.  Es werden ca. 500 Fotos sein. - Das sollte dann für einen netten Dia- Abend reichen ...  

Ich werde nun auch auf die Couch gehen. Schließlich bin ich ja etwas lädiert.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## bofh (23. September 2007)

Als Erstes:
Ein riesiges Dankeschön noch mal an Insa und Jörg für das super (ist mehr als perfekt ) organisierte Treffen und die Touren. Ganz großes Kino. Ohne Schmus.

Als Zweites: Danke an alle Teilnehmer. Es war eine super entspannte Stimmung, und ich freu mich immer noch,  Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben.

Und last but not least: Danke ans tomasius fürs Mitnehmen.

E.


----------



## bofh (23. September 2007)

Nachdem auf dem Treffen das wohl der meistgesagte Satz war, hier nun der passende Thread dazu.  

Nutzt ihn entsprechend!

@Davidbelize: könntest Du mal bitte daß Rezept Deiner Soße posten?

'tschuldigung, aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen...

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (23. September 2007)

*Bitte melde Dich!!!*
Wer ist der "Mitbringer" des Heidegeistes???
Der ist soooooooo lecker. Wo kann man den denn bekommen????


----------



## Kruko (23. September 2007)

bofh schrieb:


> Nachdem auf dem Treffen das wohl der meistgesagte Satz war, hier nun der passende Thread dazu.
> 
> Nutzt ihn entsprechend!
> 
> ...



jepp,

hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## Kint (23. September 2007)

2 bilder will ich posten. :

Geschecktes und schwesterGeTier:





sowie die vorderansicht des camps.aber da gibbet ne noch viel tollere version von...insa war das eigentlich digital oder mit film ? ....




war super + Danke !


----------



## Stemmel (23. September 2007)

So, seit 21,28 Uhr zu Hause, alle Sachen (mit Ausnahme von 4 Rädern) in den zweiten Stock geschleppt. Und: Es ist ein großes Paket angekommen...  

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren dieses Wochenende! Das wird schwer zu toppen sein!   

Supernette Leute kennengelernt, tolle Gegend, was soll ich sagen. 

Und Insa:  ist doch gar nicht so schlimm... Hat mich nur daran gehindert, Dich zu drücken. Sonst hätte man zwei  sehen können.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich war ja eh schon neidisch auf alle, die dem Treffen beiwohnen konnten. Aber das Bild macht alles noch schlimmer...



Auf dem Foto sind noch nicht einmal alle Räder zu sehen... 



tomasius schrieb:


> Ich werde nun auch auf die Couch gehen. Schließlich bin ich ja etwas lädiert.



Mein Mitleid hast Du!  



mountymaus schrieb:


> *Bitte melde Dich!!!*
> Wer ist der "Mitbringer" des Heidegeistes???
> Der ist soooooooo lecker. Wo kann man den denn bekommen????



Das war Hoeckle! 

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (23. September 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> insa war das eigentlich digital oder mit film ? ....



Hallo Sven,
war digital...... Soviel wie ich weiß, soll es eine DVD geben.


----------



## mountymaus (23. September 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schließlich bin ich ja etwas lädiert.
> Gruß, Tom



Gute Besserung! Oh, oh!!! So eine Welle bei 40-45Km/h "RESPEKT"........
Was ich so gehört habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. September 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> war digital...... Soviel wie ich weiß, soll es eine DVD geben.



hallo,

erst mal granz grosses Dankeschön an Insa und Jörg - es war wirklich ein grossartiges Wochenende und alles hat gestimmt: die Location, das Wetter, die Touren und ntürlich die Truppe!

Nun zu den Bildern: ja, ich lasse eine DVD professionell herstellen, mit Aufdruck, das Ganze natürlich im DVD-Case 
Was mir natürlich fehlt, sind die ganzen Bilder.

Also, wenn ihr Eure Bilder auf der DVD haben wollt, schickt Sie mir bitte. Ganz einfach eine PN oder Email an mich und wir schauen dann, wie wir die Bilder zu mir rüberschaffen.
Sobald alle Bilder da sind, gebe ich das Projekt dann in Auftrag.
Wenn es schnell geht, kann ich die DVDs in der dritten Oktoberwoche rausschicken.

Also, bis dann
oldman


----------



## Kint (23. September 2007)

willst du ? auch gut.,...  zip per mail ?


----------



## tomasius (23. September 2007)

@mountymaus: Habe die Kampfspuren mit Eis (und Ramazotti) gekühlt. Nun ist alles wieder in Ordnung!  

@oldman: Ich kann dir meine Fotos dann auf CD schicken. Brauche aber noch deine Adresse. Danke für deine Mühe.  






... und noch ein Foto (ohne Worte).  






Gruß, Tom


----------



## hoeckle (23. September 2007)

So, auch ich habe es endlich geschafft anzukommen... 

Vielen Dank an Jörg und Insa für das liebevoll vorbereitete Treffen.   Es war ein sehr schönes Wochenende mit vielen neuen netten Menschen und einer angenehm druckfreien Athmosphäre. 
Da ist die Latte für dass nächste Treffen ja recht gelegt worden..  




mountymaus schrieb:


> *Bitte melde Dich!!!*
> Wer ist der "Mitbringer" des Heidegeistes???
> Der ist soooooooo lecker. Wo kann man den denn bekommen????



Ja mei, hättest was gesagt. Hatte im Auto noch eine Dosis des LSD der Nordheide.... Kann ich Dir gerne schicken. PN mir eure Adresse..


----------



## Manni1599 (23. September 2007)

Moin,

DAS war großes Kino. Schließe mich gerne den Vorredern an, aber eines muss ich noch sagen:

*Jörg und Insa, das war einfach Klasse.*​
Manni


----------



## Oh-Markus (23. September 2007)

Hi hi,
Markus ist auch endlich zuhause ...

Auch von mir nochmal danke an Insa und Jörg.
Da habt ihr mal ein richtig klasse Treffen auf die Beine gestellt.
Angefangen von der Begrüßung bis zur Verabschiedung.
Und vorallen hat man mal die ganzen Menschen zu den Nicks im Profil getroffen.

Wir waren nur die Gäste, Ihr habt euch ja um alles gekümmert  

Das Treffen wird noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.

Viele Grüße
vom Markus,
der viel liest und wenig schreibt ...


----------



## Ketterechts (23. September 2007)

Als erstes Mal ein riesiges *DANKE SCHÖN* von uns zwei an Insa und Jörg für die grossartige Organisation - einfach Wahnsinn

Und dann noch mal an alle herzliche Grüsse aus Nordbaden - war nett euch alle mal persönlich kennen gelernt zu haben und mal mit Gleichverrückten ne Runde durch den Wald  ( super Touren übrigens ) zu drehen . Und dann noch diese unglaubliche Ansammlung der schönsten Bikes weit und breit - das bleibt lange im Gedächtnis . 
Bin mir sicher das nächste GT Treffen wird bald vorbereitet werden - die Latte liegt hoch - aber davor sollte es einem nicht Bange werden .


----------



## Davidbelize (23. September 2007)

ES IST ANSCHEINEND SCHON ALLES GESAGT...   mit der bahn dauert es halt lange.





DANKE GRAZIE THANK YOU

and die organisatoren die da mal was vorbereitet haben.


----------



## cleiende (23. September 2007)

versus und ich waren gegen 20:00 in meiner Heimat. Nach der wirlich super beschxxxxxx Woche die ich hinter mir habe war das GT-Treffen eine echte Entspannungstherapie.
Erstmal vielen Dank an Jörg und Insa. Sehr gut gemacht und schwer zu überbieten, ich habe da etwas Erfahrung (nein, nicht etwas vorbereitet). Nochmal Dank an die Guides vom Samstag, war klasse!
*Es war einfach hammergeil*.

Freuen wir uns auf mehr Bilder auf der DVD und vor Allem auf das Treffen 2008.


----------



## Oh-Markus (24. September 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> aber jetzt haben wir ebay für uns alleine



Wenn du gesehen hättest, was auf dem Treffen alles getauscht, verschachert und aufgeteilt wurde ...    

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oh-Markus (24. September 2007)

Hi hi

Hier die ersten Bilder von den Touren.
Am Samstag mit Jan als Guide (ca. 61 km und 1400 hm)







Und am Sonntag mit Jörg als Guide (ca. 38 km und 530 hm)







Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Janikulus (24. September 2007)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Wenn du gesehen hättest, was auf dem Treffen alles getauscht, verschachert und aufgeteilt wurde ...
> 
> Markus



kann ich mir denken, war sicher ein riesen Basar  


Man man sind das tolle Bilder, die ganzen Bikes zusammen, ein Traum  


.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. September 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an Insa und Jörg. Das Treffen war super und perfekt vorbereitet! 
Freue mich auch schön auf das nächste GT Treffen mit all den normalen Menschen 
PS: Hätte gerne Gestern noch was geschrieben, aber ich mußte mir erstmal den Steuersatz unter die Lupe nehmen. Der hat aber zum Glück überlebt 

Also nochmal vielen, vielen Dank an Insa und Jörg es war einfach Spitze    

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## gnss (24. September 2007)

Das war super, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren vor Ort, die netten Guides und alledie da waren.


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

eine gewisse traurigkeit hat mich ergriffen  





man war das g..l


das rezept folgt.
reicht euch ein text oder sollte ich zum allgemeinen verständnis eine bilderfolge einstellen?
damit ihr nichtköche diese sternstunde an bbq rezept selber richtig herstellen könnt?


----------



## bofh (24. September 2007)

Der Text sollte eigentlich reichen. 

E.


----------



## tomasius (24. September 2007)

Du kannst mir auch einfach einen kleinen Eimer schicken.  

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stemmel (24. September 2007)

Jo, das Rezept hätten wir auch gerne!   (ich traue es mir auch ohne Fotos zu...  )

Daggi


----------



## GT-Man (24. September 2007)

Klasse Bilder! Gibt´s noch mehr, sabber!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2007)

Ich kann mich meinen ganzen Vorrednern einfach nur anschließen: Die Organisation war einfach einsame Spitze ihr beiden!    
Es war wirklich schön mit euch allen. Aber ich beneide euch immer noch ein bisschen für die Sonntags-Cappuccino-Runde. Ich habe sie mit meinem guten Stück im Kofferraum auf der Autobahn gedreht. Und ich hab tatsächlich erst kurz vor drei die Kneipe zugeschlossen!  (und bin am nächsten Morgen fast auf meine Augenränder getreten...)

Es hat mich unheimlich gefreut, dieses Wochenende mit euch zu verbringen.
(Endlisch normaahle Leute...)


----------



## versus (24. September 2007)

so, nun bin ich nach einem zwischenstop in kl endlich auch zuhause !

auch ich möchte nochmal loswerden, wie sehr mir das wochenende gefallen hat und ich die stimmung ebenfalls als extrem entspannt und angenehm empfunden habe. 
mir kam es so vor, als würde während der 3 tage keiner der beteiligten das grinsen aus dem gesicht bekommen !

und ich will es nicht verpassen insa und jörg nochmal für die riesen mühe zu danken. eure begeisterung für die sache war für jeden ansteckend !

und jetzt erst mal bilder glotzen


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

man(n) nehme:


500ml ketchup    bitte bitte nehmt heinz
250ml honig        bitte bitte nehmt guten honig

150 gr. schalotten  das sind die kleinen leckeren und ein bisschen teurer sind
sie auch

3 paprika     ich  persönlich würde eine rote eine grüne und eine gelbe  empfehlen

schnittlauch

3 prisen salz       wer es edler mag nimmt fleur de sel

frisch gemahlenen pfeffer

und jetzt kommt die geheimzutat

gemahlene nelken      ganz vorsichtig dosieren da sehr geschmacksintensiv. nehmt lieber etwas weniger und würzt später nach.

ein hauch knoblauch

etwas balsamico


alles frische fein hacken,mit den restlichen zutaten zusammenmischen und etwa 2 stunden bei zimmertemperatur stehen lassen.




sehr zu empfehlen  zu sparerips und hähnchen




bitte sorgt dafür das das rezept im forum bleibt


----------



## Davidbelize (24. September 2007)

wieso das mit dem bildbalken bei den fotos vom gt treffen?

das verstehe ich nicht.
zumal ich dann keine bilder einstellen kann,da ich nicht über das nötige know how verfüge.


----------



## Stemmel (24. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> zumal ich dann keine bilder einstellen kann,da ich nicht über das nötige know how verfüge.



... geht mir genauso... 

Daggi


----------



## cleiende (24. September 2007)

Gerne steuere ich die GPS Daten der beiden langen Runden bei. Inklusive Höhenprofil vom Samstag. Für den Track vom Sonntag bedanke ich mich bei GNSS.
Die GPX-Dateien lasen sich aus "Kugelerde" direkt öffnen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. September 2007)

Ist letztlich nur ein Vorschlag. Betrifft das Recht am eigenen Bild. Eines der Kernmekmale des Menschen neben Körpergröße und geschlechtlicher Ausprägung ist das Gesicht, hier insbesonders der Augenpartie.

Up to you.


----------



## Kruko (25. September 2007)

Was haben wir da bloß angerichtet  

Eure Resonanz ist ja wirklich der *Wahnsinn*. 

Wir hatten es ja schon geschrieben. Ohne alle Beteildigten wäre es nicht zu dem geworden, was es war: 

Ein Hammergeiles Treffen von über 20 verrückten GT-Fahrern!!! 

Dass es Euch bei uns gefallen hat, freut uns umso mehr. So haben sich die Mühen, die sich aber auch in Grenzen hielten, gelohnt. Danke noch mal für die Tips von Euch. Nicht alles, was wir vorbereitet hatten, ist auf unserem Mist gewachsen 

Und wer weiß, vielleicht trifft man sich hier in der Gegend nochmal wieder. Ein paar schöne Runden haben wir immer noch im Gepäck.  Die Gegend gibt noch viel mehr her, als das, was wir Euch auf den Runden vermitteln konnten 

Für uns war es ein Erlebnis, so viele nette Menschen mit dem gleichem Interesse kennenzulernen. Hier von werden wir noch lange etwas im Gedächtnis behalten. 

Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf das Treffen 2008, in der Hoffnung Euch alle wiederzusehen bzw. auch die, die leider verhindert waren, endlich kennenzulernen, denn Ihr habt definitiv etwas verpasst. Leider!!


----------



## oliversen (25. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns schon jetzt auf das Treffen 2008, in der Hoffnung Euch alle wiederzusehen bzw. auch die, die leider verhindert waren, endlich kennenzulernen, denn Ihr habt definitiv etwas verpasst. Leider!!



Ja, fuehle definitiv was verpasst zu haben....

Vor lauter Traurigkeit habe ich eine Familienfeier im kleinsten Kreis abgehalten....





...und ausserdem diesen Frustkauf getaetigt: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=m37&satitle=170149070268%09&category0=&fvi=1

Hoffe wirklich im kommenden Jahr dabei sein zu koennen.

oliversen


----------



## Kint (25. September 2007)

nett.... viel spass damit.


----------



## versus (25. September 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ja, fuehle definitiv was verpasst zu haben....



da kann ich dir leider nicht widersprechen  !



oliversen schrieb:


> Hoffe wirklich im kommenden Jahr dabei sein zu koennen.



das hoffe ich auch  !


----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Ja, fuehle definitiv was verpasst zu haben....
> 
> 
> oliversen


da ich ja dabei war und weis was da los war, könnte ich das nicht so dezent wie du ausdrücken wenn ich nicht dabei gewesen wäre.  

fürs nächste jahr sag ich schon mal jetzt zu.


----------



## oldman (26. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da ich ja dabei war und weis was da los war, könnte ich das nicht so dezent wie du ausdrücken wenn ich nicht dabei gewesen wäre.
> 
> fürs nächste jahr sag ich schon mal jetzt zu.



frühbucher-rabatt, wa?


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


>



Das war schon recht lecker! Gestern habe ich im Fernsehen etwas über das http://www.hinterlaenderbrauhaus.de/ gesehen, vielleicht wäre das ja etwas für das Treffen in 2008?  

Daggi


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. September 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das war schon recht lecker! Gestern habe ich im Fernsehen etwas über das http://www.hinterlaenderbrauhaus.de/ gesehen, vielleicht wäre das ja etwas für das Treffen in 2008?
> 
> Daggi



Ja, ok werde ich zusätzlich mitbringen 
Brauche aber bis dahin ein größeres Auto, da ich 2008 auch mehr Räder mitbringen will! Womit willst Du und Manni Anreisen, der Caddy wird nächstes Jahr wohl nicht reichen


----------



## Stemmel (27. September 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Womit willst Du und Manni Anreisen, der Caddy wird nächstes Jahr wohl nicht reichen



Es stünde noch ein VW-Bus zur Verfügung  Eigentlich war der schon für dieses Jahr eingeplant, aber zwei Sitzreihen auszubauen (und letztendlich: Wohin dann damit?  ) erschien uns zu aufwändig. 

Ging doch auch so!   

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbean (28. September 2007)

Ich würde gern mal ein Treffen bei uns im Zittauer Gebirge organisieren. Das liegt zwar am Arsch der Welt, aber im Herz Europas (sagt die Werbung), und das Gebirge hier ist top. Auch lernen dann die meisten mal eine neue Gegend kennen. Da ich hier sowieso Touren anbiete und mit Biketouristen abfahre, kenne ich fast jeden Trail. Einen Eindruck könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.mtb-zittau.de holen! Was haltet ihr davon? Zeitlich kann man das ja flexibel gestalten - Herbst oder nächstes Frühjahr.

der markus


----------



## elbean (28. September 2007)

...es sind natürlich auch Leute mit anderen Bikes bei uns willkommen! (nur falls die hier reinschauen )


----------



## versus (28. September 2007)

elbean schrieb:


> Hallo, was ist denn nun eigentlich das Ende der Diskussion? Gab es in diesem Jahr ein Treffen? Wenn nicht, könnte ich mir vorstellen, eines bei uns im Zittauer Gebirge zu organisieren. Das liegt zwar am Arsch der Welt, aber im Herz Europas (sagt die Werbung), und das Gebirge hier ist top. Auch lernen dann die meisten mal eine neue Gegend kennen. Da ich hier sowieso Touren anbiete und mit Biketouristen abfahre, kenne ich fast jeden Trail. Einen Eindruck könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.mtb-zittau.de holen! Was haltet ihr davon?



das ende der diskussion confused: ) war ein GT treffen am letzten wochenende. das ergebnis kannst du dir hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300921 ansehen!

und was für andere bikes meinst du ?


----------



## cleiende (28. September 2007)

elbean schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal ein Treffen bei uns im Zittauer Gebirge organisieren. Das liegt zwar am Arsch der Welt, aber im Herz Europas (sagt die Werbung), und das Gebirge hier ist top. Auch lernen dann die meisten mal eine neue Gegend kennen. Da ich hier sowieso Touren anbiete und mit Biketouristen abfahre, kenne ich fast jeden Trail. Einen Eindruck könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.mtb-zittau.de holen! Was haltet ihr davon? Zeitlich kann man das ja flexibel gestalten - Herbst oder nächstes Frühjahr.
> 
> der markus



Poste das doch mal im passenden Regionalforum.
Und schonmal Dank für die Terminplanung, ist ja noch weit hin bis 2008.



elbean schrieb:


> ...es sind natürlich auch Leute mit anderen Bikes bei uns willkommen! (nur falls die hier reinschauen )



Übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Kannst auch mal sowas á la "CUBE, CANYON und RADON Räder ab Bj 2006 werden auch gerne gesehen" bei den Klassikern reinstellen.


----------



## Chat Chambers (29. September 2007)

Die zwei wollten mitfeiern, auch der Orange-Nackedei im Vordergrund...
ging leider nicht, weil ich, der Besitzer, leider keine Zeit hatte   . 

Hab' eure GT-Forumstreffen-Bilder mit Begeisterung bestaunt und stelle fest: Ich habe viel verpasst! Ich wäre 2008 so gern dabei...

Für andere: Eintritt nur mit Mindestverkehr von einem GT!


----------



## versus (29. September 2007)

ja das hast du. mit den 2,5 bikes hast du die eintrittskarte aber locker gelöst !


----------



## Kruko (1. Oktober 2007)

Wen es interessiert:

Weserpegel vom Wochenende:  ca. 0,3m - 0,5m über Fahrerlager (wahrscheinlich noch untertrieben) 
                                           war gestern um 13.00 bei 5,21 m,  normal sind ca. 2,50 m

Man hatten wir ein Glück. Wenn das Wetter eine Woche eher da gewesen wäre, wären wir gnadenlos abgesoffen bzw. hätten die Schlauchboote klarmachen können.

Der Campingplatz steht noch immer unter Wasser, obwohl der Pegel schon reichlich gefallen ist.


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2007)

... auch das spricht für eure perfekte Planung!


----------



## oldman (1. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> 
> Weserpegel vom Wochenende:  ca. 0,3m - 0,5m über Fahrerlager (wahrscheinlich noch untertrieben)
> war gestern um 13.00 bei 5,21 m,  normal sind ca. 2,50 m
> ...



 yeah, ich sehe gerade vor meinem geistigen auge, wie ein hänger voller gt bikes in bad karlshafen in see sticht. das wäre semi-schön gewesen.
ja, wir haben richtig glück gehabt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich hatte eine badehose dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2007)

... und dein LTS ist ja zum Glück aus Plastik. Somit wäre es doch auch an der Wasseroberfläche geblieben.  







Gruß, Tom


----------



## Kruko (1. Oktober 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und dein LTS ist ja zum Glück aus Plastik. Somit wäre es doch auch an der Wasseroberfläche geblieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad hätte am Wochenende nicht so schön stehen können. 

Hier die aktuellen Werte:

http://www.pegelonline.wsv.de/servlet/ZeigeGrafik?Pegelnummer=45100100


----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2007)

uiuiui - und ich hatte mein zelt press am wasser...


----------



## Kint (2. Oktober 2007)

manmanman... gottseidank stand ich 15m von dieser entfernt. und ca 0,3 hm höher....das hätt mich gerettet...

gibts jetrzt übrigens schon pornobalken für bremsscheiben tom ? ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (2. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> manmanman... gottseidank stand ich 15m von dieser entfernt. und ca 0,3 hm höher....das hätt mich gerettet...




Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, gerettet hätte Dich das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbean (2. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Poste das doch mal im passenden Regionalforum.
> Und schonmal Dank für die Terminplanung, ist ja noch weit hin bis 2008.
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, so habe ich das nicht gemeint. Natuerlich sollen die mit Bikes anderer marken nicht bei der GT-Runde mitmischen, sondern sie sind allgemein hier im Zittauer Gebirge willkommen. Und wenn sie nix dagegen haben, dass ein GT vornwegfährt  mache ich mit denen auch Touren...


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> gibts jetrzt übrigens schon pornobalken für bremsscheiben tom ? ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (9. Oktober 2007)

Dann hättet ihr statt der Touren eben ein etwas anderes Programm gemacht


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

rotes zassi nach artgerechtem ausritt.


----------

